# Would offspring from Sasuke and Karin be more powerful than with Sakura?



## Ch1pp (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes or no. Give reason


----------



## Knyght (Dec 19, 2014)

It's more likely to have greater potential simply because it would have the genes of a Uchiha and a Uzumaki. But there's no guarantee since it depends on the individual.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 19, 2014)

Not necessarily. Karin was basically fodder.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 19, 2014)

ItaSaku FTW!

On a serious note, it would be a great theory.  Who is to say if an Uchiha and a Hyuuga would give a more powerful shinobi then an Uchiha and an Uzumaki?  

I would love to see that, but due to the amount of retcons . . .

edit:  Karin was NOT fodder.  She survived a stab to the heart and knocked down a  monster all 5 Hokages and Gokages could not take down ALL BY HERSELF!

We all know Sakura's clan are fodder . . . until SHE put them on the map and made the Haruno legendary due to her status next to Uzumaki Naruto and Uchiha Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2014)

unless his name was itachi rennigan jr, fuck no.

sasuke's kid was distant to be a girl and tossed by naruto's son.


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke would have the best children.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not necessarily. Karin was basically fodder.



Karin is fodder? 




Yeah, I think you need to lay off of the Starbucks double expresso shots 

Whoever says Karin is fodder is a horrible troll


----------



## King Scoop (Dec 19, 2014)

Uchiha's always lacked the bodies to maximize the true potential of their eyes. A kid from Sasuke and Karin would change that. Salad will be lucky if she reaches MS Sasuke level.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 19, 2014)

Karin's physical traits were astonishing. Unbelievable sensor, incredible life force and her very cells healed you, then there's the Uzumaki chains...

Karin is basically a Innate sensor/Living Healing Battery/Jinchriki material. Mixed with Sasuke's incredible abilities as a Uchiha, that child would have been a prodigy of note. 

Sakura is basically a product of Tsunade's training. She showed no promise without her instruction, she's basically a weaker clone of Tsunade. Her offpsring could be completely talentless as she has no definite traits that stem through her bloodline. 

With Karin we know her child will have her traits, because people in the Uzumaki clan have incredible life forces.

She would probably become the next Jinchuriki for Kurama and an eventual Hokage.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 19, 2014)

Dream said:


> Naruto and Sasuke would have the best children.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not necessarily. Karin was basically fodder.



At least try Pika, that post was just horrible to read


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Revolution said:


> ItaSaku FTW!
> We all know Sakura's clan are fodder . . . until SHE put them on the map and made the Haruno legendary due to her status next to Uzumaki Naruto and Uchiha Sasuke.



Sakura doesn't have a clan, her family came from civilian's.


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2014)

Karin got soloed by a single kick from Danzo.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes of course. Hashirama genes and Naruto's lineage taught us that in this manga what your parents/ancestors are >>>>>>>> everything else.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 19, 2014)

Revolution said:


> edit:  Karin was NOT fodder.  She survived a stab to the heart and knocked down a  monster all 5 Hokages and Gokages could not take down ALL BY HERSELF!



she didn't knocked down that monster,she only destroyed some of it's hands.


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2014)

Not necessarily, it would depend on the individual.

SasuKarin's kid would have potential to unlock rinnegan, chakra chains, bite healing etc BUT would be less Uchiha and more a new hybrid/new kekkai genkai.

SasuSaku's kid while Sakura doesn't have any specific genetic traits, the kid has potential to gain byakugou and super human strength. Because no other genetics interfere this kid is more "pure Uchiha".

Ultimately it's up to the kid though.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Zef said:


> Karin got soloed by a single kick from Danzo.
> 
> Does that answer your question?





Punished Pathos said:


> Karin is fodder?



>trying this hard


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 19, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Karin is fodder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is fodder.

She pulled one amazing jutsu out of her ass, by total accident. The chances of her doing it again are basically zilch.

Then the databook had to go and mock her for it, saying she couldn't even do it right and isn't a legitimate user of that jutsu. Pretty much confirmed that it was just a temporary asspull that Kishimoto regretted immediately.


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> She is fodder.
> 
> She pulled one amazing jutsu out of her ass, by total accident. The chances of her doing it again are basically zilch.
> 
> Then the databook had to go and mock her for it, saying she couldn't even do it right and isn't a legitimate user of that jutsu. Pretty much confirmed that it was just a temporary asspull that Kishimoto regretted immediately.


Yep. Spot on.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2014)

Purely from a genetic standpoint, Karin's since Uzumaki/Senju + Uchiha DNA has the ability to use Izanagi, and the potential to unlock Rinnegan.


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> She is fodder.
> 
> She pulled one amazing jutsu out of her ass, by total accident. The chances of her doing it again are basically zilch.
> 
> Then the databook had to go and mock her for it, saying she couldn't even do it right and isn't a legitimate user of that jutsu. Pretty much confirmed that it was just a temporary asspull that Kishimoto regretted immediately.



/thread


And the requirements for Rinnegan is Asura, and Indra chakra. Karin doesn't have Asura chakra.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> She is fodder.
> 
> She pulled one amazing jutsu out of her ass, by total accident. The chances of her doing it again are basically zilch.
> 
> Then the databook had to go and mock her for it, saying she couldn't even do it right and isn't a legitimate user of that jutsu. Pretty much confirmed that it was just a temporary asspull that Kishimoto regretted immediately.



Karin is a good sensor and medic though.

If Salad was Karin's daughter, she'd no doubt be able to draw upon those dormant Uzumaki powers.

Karin pulled that jutsu off due to an live or die moment 
That's no accident.
I'd attribute that jutsu to something akin to an uchiha unlocking Sharingan in a stressful moment


----------



## Corvida (Dec 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> unless his name was itachi rennigan jr, fuck no.


]

Hostias a la vinagreta!-I had for gotten Rennigan Itachi Jr!



Now I know what?s been the matter with you all this time, Addy- Your horse  breeding program got wrong!


----------



## Alucardemi (Dec 19, 2014)

Obviously Karin. Senju + Uchiha = best combination of alien genes.



Plus, the child could potentially have the abilities of the Uzumaki as well.

All in all, a child by Sasuke and Karin has the greater potential. Sakura doesn't really have any innate powers to her genes/bloodline, she's purely a product of training and effort. Not to say one would definitely be stronger, but one would have greater potential in its bloodline.

SasuNaru would make the strongest children overall, though


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 19, 2014)

This should be obvious, yes. Senju + Uchiha genetics is the highest combination you can get apart from the RS stuff. Sakura doesn't have anything special to her genetics.


----------



## Kurama (Dec 19, 2014)

Boruto and Himawari shit all over either one. Hagoromo + Hamura>>>Indra + Not even Ashura


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 19, 2014)

Of course a child from karin and sasuke would be stronger. The child could possibly be born the six paths chakra and rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2014)

Kurama said:


> Boruto and Himawari shit all over either one. *Hagoromo + Hamura*>>>Indra + Not even Ashura



hagoromo is indra + ashura, not just ashura and....... well, an RS power hyuuga was shat on by a 16 year old harono if i am not mistaken 

yeah, retcon is a bitch


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 19, 2014)

Zef said:


> /thread
> 
> 
> And the requirements for Rinnegan is Asura, and Indra chakra. Karin doesn't have Asura chakra.



It doesn't matter if karin has asuras chakra the child can still be born with rinnegan. Kushina didn't have asuras chakra nor did any uzumaki we know of.


----------



## bluemiracle (Dec 19, 2014)

at the UzumakixUchiha nonsense. Of course not. 

. Sakura's at least 5x stronger than Karin, and she's not even an Uzumaki/Uchiha/Hyuuga descendent  
. She awakened the byakugo seal
. She was trained by 2 Hokages
. Apart from Temari and Shikamaru, she's the only one from Konoha 11  that became a Jonin
. etc etc.....

I'm no Karin hater, but she's simply no match for Sakura


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2014)

That isn't genetic though. We are talking about genetic potential.

A lot of you are just arguing on what pairing you like here. We've had it stated numerous times the mingling of Uchiha and Senju DNA unlocks considerable power that can lead to the Rinnegan.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 19, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That isn't genetic though. We are talking about genetic potential.



Stop using the mayestatic plural and stuff genetics in the salva sea la parte-of course that this was pairing bait from the start.

Le ave the dog breeding to Kiba.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 19, 2014)

bluemiracle said:


> . Apart from Temari and Shikamaru, she's the only one from Konoha 11  that became a Jonin
> . etc etc.....



No one gives a shit about Kankurou


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Stop using the mayestatic plural and stuff geneticc in the salva sea la parte-of course that this was pairing bait from the start.


....


ChickenPotPie said:


> No one gives a shit about Kankurou


I'm sorry, do you speak for everyone? No you don't. I 'give a shit' about Kankuro. K, thanks.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 19, 2014)

The child's strength wouldn't really be set in stone, since even Sakura who is ordinary is above the genetically gifted people like Hinata and Karin when it comes to ability. The child would have way more potential due to genes though, cause Senju+Uchiha is as good as it gets in this manga.



Lord Aizen said:


> It doesn't matter if karin has asuras chakra the child can still be born with rinnegan. Kushina didn't have asuras chakra nor did any uzumaki we know of.



It's Indra+Asura=Rinnegan, not Senju+Uchiha though.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 19, 2014)

Paragon said:


> ....



I repeat it, singing if you want-leave the dog breeding to Kiba and Diplomat threads.




Best part of all this was that both Shinashiku and Rennigan Itachi Jr.or baby Rikud?n as a pairing reason-were aborted from existence.


----------



## Di Maria (Dec 19, 2014)

Kishi can't even write probably, do you think he will bother with genetics? Indra and Ashura both married fodders and still produced elite clans (senju and the Uchiha)

Biology isn't in Kishi's vocabulary nor is good writing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Connor (Dec 19, 2014)

Oro is already on it

the villain for Boruto and Sarada will be Karin's child... guess whose DNA was 
used


----------



## bluemiracle (Dec 19, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> No one gives a shit about Kankurou



No. I was thinking about K11, and actually Temari not part of it (silly me...). So that leaves just Shikamaru. 



Corvida said:


> I repeat it, singing if you want-leave the dog breeding to Kiba and Diplomat threads.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Di Maria (Dec 19, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> It doesn't matter if karin has asuras chakra the child can still be born with rinnegan. Kushina didn't have asuras chakra nor did any uzumaki we know of.



False, To create the rinnegan, Indra and Ashura chakra has to combine in order for a Hagoromo chakra to be created, hagoromo chakra is required to awaken the rinnegan


----------



## Corvida (Dec 19, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Oro is already on it
> 
> the villain for Boruto and Sarada will be Karin's child... guess whose DNA was
> used




But wasnt Sarada Karin?s bastard  child, hence the defective eyeshight?.

And those glasses. oh those glasses.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2014)

Paragon said:


> ....



She is taking this really personally, which is ridiculous.

Most people can just answer the question like sane people, but like I stated you have those that just look at it as another contest for their pairing that they are going to deny what the manga has already laid out.

It's about simple genetic potential, nothing more. She needs to relax.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 19, 2014)

You don't get the rinnegan from giving birth to a Uzumaki/Uchiha hybrid, so that theory is out.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 19, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> She is taking this really personally, which is ridiculous.







As personally as mister _we the people _is taking this scientifically.

How Little you know.



> [t's about simple genetic potential, nothing more. She needs to relax.



The bait potential is far superior. And the fun potential superiosr still. Oh YES-I?m relaxed.


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> *It doesn't matter if karin has asuras chakra the child can still be born with rinnegan.* Kushina didn't have asuras chakra nor did any uzumaki we know of.



What the hell are you talking about?



For starters I never said Karin had Asura's chakra. Dafuq?

Hagaromo clearly states that Asura chakra+Indra chakra=Rinnegan.

The Uchiha+Senju/Uzumaki=Rinnegan myth was disproven months ago.


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> She is taking this really personally, which is ridiculous.



This is hilarious coming from you who shows up in nearly every Sakura thread just to bash, and downplay her. 

Your comments in this thread particularly just further prove my hypothesis about the hypocrisy involving this character.


----------



## Tatijana Moonchan (Dec 19, 2014)

Karin and Sasuke's child would be very strong.


But Sarada would be just fine.
She can inherit's Sakura's strength and healing skills.
Maybe she'll even be trained by Shizune and Tsunade.
Sakura probably stopped being a medic ninja


----------



## Corvida (Dec 19, 2014)

Zef said:


> This is hilarious coming from you who shows up in nearly every Sakura thread just to bash, and downplay her.
> 
> Your comments in this thread particularly just further prove my hypothesis about the hypocrisy involving this character.



Scientific interest, purely genetics  .Nothing more, nothing else.

Standard "We the People" mode


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2014)

Corvida said:


> *Scientific interest, purely genetics  .Nothing more, nothing else.*Standard "We the People" mode



Yup, Seto thinks he's being slick. Him posting in a thread like this exposed his true motives.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> She is fodder.
> 
> She pulled one amazing jutsu out of her ass, by total accident. The chances of her doing it again are basically zilch.
> 
> Then the databook had to go and mock her for it, saying she couldn't even do it right and isn't a legitimate user of that jutsu. Pretty much confirmed that it was just a temporary asspull that Kishimoto regretted immediately.


This much hate, regardless, she's an Uzumaki, and by order of Kishi it doesn't matter how hard you train if you aint a descendant of the Sage you aint shit plain and simple.
The very fact SK childs has both Uchiha+Uzumaki genes already makes that child stronger than Sarada merely by existing.


Corvida said:


> Stop using the mayestatic plural and stuff genetics in the salva sea la parte-of course that this was pairing bait from the start.
> 
> Le ave the dog breeding to Kiba.


Then the whole manga has been a lie then.


----------



## bluemiracle (Dec 19, 2014)

omg  I held the wing of one of these earlier today. So beautiful


----------



## Corvida (Dec 19, 2014)

klad said:


> Then the whole manga has been a lie then.



This is a very popular theory among certain illuminati circles.

Kishi preferrd to call it red herring.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 19, 2014)

This is common sense. A Sasuke/Karin child. 

Sakura's genes are nothing to write home about. Yes, she's stronger than Karin, due to the fact she was trained by a Sannin. The Haruno are still a bunch of no-names, however. 

Naturally, Uzumaki genes would result in a greater ability. 

Fuck SasuKari tho


----------



## samishige (Dec 19, 2014)

Isn't it obvious? Pureblood Uzumaki's child would be ten times stronger than any child Sakura could ever produce. Sakura has nothing aside her asspulled byakugo. 

I mean SS already have Uchiha who wears glasses. How much worse it can be? No chakra at all?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 19, 2014)

Sarada Uchiha with sharingan, Chakra chains, Healing abilities, Uzumaki body and chakra reserves and Sakura's jutsus.

Sounds good on paper


----------



## Corvida (Dec 19, 2014)

samishige said:


> Isn't it obvious? Pureblood Uzumaki's child would be ten times stronger than any child Sakura could ever produce. Sakura has nothing aside her asspulled byakugo.
> 
> I mean SS already have *Uchiha who wears glasses*. How much worse it can be? No chakra at all?



But my love-dont  you see the hilaaariousness of what you are mengeling?

Oh, those glasses.

Those sour glasses of grapes., the trolling talk of the forum for weeks and hope and pray of half of your herd.

What shall we do with the damning evidence of the glasses?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 19, 2014)

A Bolt will fix the damage done by Sakura.


----------



## Ganta (Dec 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> She is fodder.
> 
> She pulled one amazing jutsu out of her ass, by total accident. The chances of her doing it again are basically zilch.
> 
> Then the databook had to go and mock her for it, saying she couldn't even do it right and isn't a legitimate user of that jutsu. Pretty much confirmed that it was just a temporary asspull that Kishimoto regretted immediately.



Whatever your stance is, kabuto reaped powerful reward from incorporating sample of her, despite the fodder to her character


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> She is fodder.
> 
> She pulled one amazing jutsu out of her ass, by total accident. The chances of her doing it again are basically zilch.
> 
> Then the databook had to go and mock her for it, saying she couldn't even do it right and isn't a legitimate user of that jutsu. Pretty much confirmed that it was just a temporary asspull that Kishimoto regretted immediately.



i pretty much agree. karin was fodder and busted out that jutsu out of her ass no explanation given. it was one of the many asspulls in the war. before that she just coward behind others. 

maybe her genes might of helped the child but thats all she had to offer as a mother. at least with sakura she could learn healing and super strength. i would take that over being  bitten all the time.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2014)

You are going to take being a medic and a sub part hand to hand combatant over sharingan and all its benefits?

Remember, Sakura dedicated her whole miserable life to being a little copy of Tsunade, Sarada with Sasuke's sharingan can top that without a problem. The only thing she cant copy is genes without a surgery or something.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 19, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's about simple genetic potential, nothing more.




This. And it's sad, how SasuSaku fans take a simple fact, that has nothing to do with the pairing itself, as an offense.

It's a _genetic potential_, that Karin inherits, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 19, 2014)

Just because a child is the son of two powerful shinobi does not mean their potential are going to be equally high or better than his/her parents.

A prime example of that would be Hashirama's son that was never widely recognize unlike his father.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2014)

You are talking about something that might happen however the only constant is that Karin's genes are better than Sakura's in general and for Sasuke in particular.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 19, 2014)

Rios said:


> You are talking about something that might happen however the only constant is that Karin's genes are better than Sakura's in general and for Sasuke in particular.


That really depends on her training. 

Hashirama's son, after all, possessed both strong Senju and Uzumaki genes. That alone is much more blessing than the majority of the shinobi, unfortunely, Hashirama's Mokuton isn't something that can be inherited, apparently. 

Same goes with the fact Sasuke's talent went as far because he inherited Ashura's will. But yeah, I guess Karin being the mother would increase the child's opportunities.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 19, 2014)

A genetic potential has nothing to do with training. The genes are, what they are. The training is, what you make out of it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 19, 2014)

No. Karin's too weak Sakura's too strong.


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2014)

Reiji said:


> This. And it's sad, how SasuSaku fans take a simple fact, that has nothing to do with the pairing itself, as an offense.
> 
> It's a _genetic potential_, that Karin inherits, nothing more, nothing less.



> Pretending some people aren't simply taking every opportunity to shit on SS , and/or Sakura.

The OP said nothing of "genetic potential".


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 19, 2014)

Zef said:


> > Pretending some people aren't simply taking every opportunity to shit on SS , and/or Sakura.
> 
> The OP said nothing of "genetic potential".




And he wasn't "shitting on SS" in any kind of way. He just asked for reasons, why or why not.


----------



## Kurama (Dec 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> hagoromo is indra + ashura, not just ashura and....... well, an RS power hyuuga was shat on by a 16 year old harono if i am not mistaken
> 
> yeah, retcon is a bitch



Its still Hagoromo's lineage. And I know you're trolling but Sakura sucker punching a distracted and untrained Kaguya=/= fightIng face to face with a Hyuuga trained since they could walk.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 19, 2014)

nope, sakura is athletic and healthy unlike karing


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2014)

Eh, probably. But the characters goals and mindset matters most. There were a ton of Uchiha who got powerful yet destroyed themselves. Sarada can learn some pretty good stuff from her mom.


----------



## Gino (Dec 19, 2014)

Gunners said:


> A Bolt will fix the damage done by Sakura.


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 19, 2014)

Reiji said:


> This. And it's sad, how SasuSaku fans take a simple fact, that has nothing to do with the pairing itself, as an offense.
> 
> It's a _genetic potential_, that Karin inherits, nothing more, nothing less.



i think you are greatly exaggerating. still both sides are guilty from what i see.


besides where was it mentioned that we can only talk of the genetic side? i don't see that said in the op.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 19, 2014)

The Sasuke/Karin kid would be better because Karin Uzumaki's genetics would give the child a large chakra pool and the incredibly strong lifeforce/longevity that the Uzumaki/Senju are known for.

While Sakura has no special traits she's just an ordinary Shinobi it's not even a contest here.


----------



## John Connor (Dec 19, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The Sasuke/Karin kid would be better because Karin Uzumaki's genetics would give the child a large chakra pool and the incredibly strong lifeforce/longevity that the Uzumaki/Senju are known for.
> 
> While Sakura has no special traits she's just an ordinary Shinobi it's not even a contest here.


a weed mistaken for a flower


----------



## Azula (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, those chains can hold down someone as strong as kyuubi and destroy Mokuton. 
And extremely strong life force and healing abilities.
And sensing abilities.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2014)

That weed grew so big it covers up some people's eyes, thats for sure.


----------



## N120 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sasu karin or even sasu Ino would likely produce strong children with good mix of clan traits. 

Sakura isn't special as a nin or mother, genetically speaking, but she is smart and committed to have achieved what she did without having come from a clan.

Sarada has potential however as she is an uchiha. So still powerful, just not as powerful as she could've been hypothetically speaking if sakura had UzumakI or yamanaka genes.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 19, 2014)

This is a no brainer for anyone not part of sasusaku fanclub.


----------



## Zef (Dec 19, 2014)

Not all Uchiha awoke Sharingan. 

Those that did had a low chance of getting MS.

And even lower possibility of achieving EMS.

Genetic Potential my ass. The potential is there, but the chances of reaching said potential is dependent on Kishi.


----------



## N120 (Dec 19, 2014)

Zef said:


> Not all Uchiha awoke Sharingan.
> 
> Those that did had a low chance of getting MS.
> 
> ...



Yes, but to unlock anything sharingam related you need to be an uchiha, thus it's a potential exclusive to those carrying uchiha genes 

Are you saying that if sakura was born into UzumakI,hyuuga,uchiha,yamanaka, or aubirame clan that salada wouldn't potentially have had access to more power than she does now?


----------



## Zef (Dec 20, 2014)

It depends. In Sarada's case it appears that Sasuke's genes were more dominant so if Sakura was part of a special clan, that clan's trait most likely would have been overridden.

Naruto's children don't have Byakugan after all.....

And the potential isn't, and never will be there for Naruto's children.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 20, 2014)

Of course not Sakura is one the most powerful humans in the Naruto world outside of demigods like Naruto and Sasuke.Salad will be a monster when she is older.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke/Karin's child. Sakura's skills had to be taught afterall, she's normal as fuck in terms of genetics, this isn't rocket science.



mayumi said:


> This is a no brainer for anyone not part of sasusaku fanclub.



You said it better than me


----------



## santanico (Dec 20, 2014)

doesn't matter who could've been or who is Sarada's mother, Naruto's kids are top tier


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

Bolt and Sadara's kids will be the strongest!


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Boruto and Sarada having a child...
Isn't that kinda too predictable?

For what is worth, Sarada could end up with Part 3 pretty boy Inojin.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

Pairings make people defensive af. Logically, an Uchiha/Uzumaki child >>> Haruno's irrelevant bloodline. 



SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> For what is worth, Sarada could end up with Part 3 pretty boy Inojin.


Fucking ew

Pretty boy my ass, he's horrid


----------



## Undead (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Boruto and Sarada having a child...
> Isn't that kinda too predictable?
> 
> For what is worth, Sarada could end up with Part 3 pretty boy Inojin.


Inojin, a pretty boy?


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Fucking ew
> Pretty boy my ass, he's horrid



I, as a girl find him rather pretty and someone who could look really handsome when he grows up.
He has gentle almost girly face and a beautiful hair.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> I, as a girl find him rather pretty and someone who could look really handsome when he grows up.
> He has gentle almost girly face and a beautiful hair.


The way his hair, eye, and skin color clashes makes him decidedly unattractive.

Plus, he has _Sai's_ face.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> The way his hair, eye, and skin color clashes makes him decidedly unattractive.
> Plus, he has _Sai's_ face.


Oh, I apologize, I didn't know there was only one answer.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Oh, I apologize, I didn't know there was only one answer.


Hey, you're entitled to your questionable opinion. 

Still not sure where this Inojin/Sarada shit is coming from though.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Hey, you're entitled to your questionable opinion.
> Still not sure where this Inojin/Sarada shit is coming from though.





Qustionable opinion?
Inojin / Sarada?

Is something wrong with you?

I just said that as a girl I find Inojin rather pretty and gentle looking.
And that he could be quite handsome when he is older, just like his father - sorry, but Sai is one best looking males in series.

As for Inojin and Sarada, I'm not shipper, but was just saying that it's not necessary set in stone Sarada will marry Boruto just because they are children of Sasuke and Naruto.
I might have as well said that Sarada could end up with Shikadai, or someone totally different.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Qustionable opinion?


Just baiting you, don't mind me 



> Inojin / Sarada?


Fanart of it is everywhere, which is why I mentioned it.


----------



## Fay (Dec 20, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Just baiting you, don't mind me
> 
> 
> Fanart of it is everywhere, which is why I mentioned it.



Inojin/Sarada is becoming fastly popular that's why . Most likely because their mothers are best friends.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 20, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> besides where was it mentioned that we can only talk of the genetic side? i don't see that said in the op.




Okay, tell me, how would you answer the OPs question without the only logical argument, the genes?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 20, 2014)

LOL @ people thinking that Sakura's child would be stronger when her genetics has absolutely nothing inside. Karin's genetics has the Uzumaki lineage to her which comes with all sorts of shit like longevity. Mix Uzumaki with a Uchiha and you got a good creation instead of mixing a Uchiha with nothing.

Either way, Bolt will solo.


----------



## Ch1pp (Dec 20, 2014)

Zef said:


> > Pretending some people aren't simply taking every opportunity to shit on SS , and/or Sakura.
> 
> *The OP said nothing of "genetic potential"*.



Thats because you didn't want to look at it from _"genetic crossing"_. Offspring from Uzumaki and Uchiha than with Haruno screams what I mean. I should have cautioned shippers to stay the fuck out.

Ganta, Seto Kaiba and Reiji's posts in the thread should give you an idea of what.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Genetic material?

Do they really care in that ninja world, I mean, do parents really care about their kids' genetic material?

Children aren't DBZ fusions, or DNA Digivolutions that they will become some super hybrids.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Genetic material?
> 
> Do they really care in that ninja world, I mean, do parents really care about their kids' genetic material?
> 
> Children aren't DBZ fusions, or DNA Digivolutions that they will become some super hybrids.



What series have you been reading?


----------



## PumpkinRoll (Dec 20, 2014)

From a purely genetics standpoint, a child between Sasuke and Karin would be stronger.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 20, 2014)

OP question is weird if he is looking for what i think he is looking for he could have worded it differently. 

Would it be more powerful if made by sasuke and karin? That depends on the route the child takes in life, what they teach it etc.

Would it have more potential? Theoretically yes it would.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Gunners said:


> What series have you been reading?



Series where daughter of normal people could literally erase from existence daughter of strongest clan of Konoha with one punch.


----------



## Rios (Dec 20, 2014)

Outliers dont make the norm, the norm in this case being the lineage of the two main clans and how important it is to the whole story.


----------



## Ganta (Dec 20, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> i pretty much agree. *karin was fodder* and busted out that jutsu out of her ass no explanation given. it was one of the many asspulls in the war. before that she just coward behind others.



And?  *Being fodder or having an aptitude for Ninja arts are not inheritable*. 
Armed with Rikudo traits though, that one can be carried through a family if there genes have his expression.  

Like when Hagoromo has always showed result in Asura but the latter had to stay course for it to bloom


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Genetic material?
> 
> Do they really care in that ninja world, I mean, do parents really care about their kids' genetic material?
> 
> Children aren't DBZ fusions, or DNA Digivolutions that they will become some super hybrids.



Are you serious? After all this time you don't know the concepts of clans and lineage? Multiple ones at that? Madara trying to steal DNA to obtain powers? Other ninjas experimenting and getting experimented on for their genetics? The manga literally became something about stealing others to obtain something higher.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

No, I was talking about these new kids, and how I doubt their parents care if they are some super children.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Rikudou traits do carry over.
Kin/Gin bros are distant relatives of Hagoromo yet they have the aptitude to consume Kurama's chakra meat without dying and they were able to use Hagoromo's tools without losing much chakra.
They had the tools before they went after Kurama so that says something.

Sarada should naturally inherit good things from Sasuke, seeing as her Dad has some of Hagoromo's chakra.


----------



## MR T (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes if we consider bloodline, no if we consider plot.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Series where daughter of normal people could literally erase from existence daughter of strongest clan of Konoha with one punch.


Which has more to do with training and effort than actual potential or bloodline. 

From that standpoint, Sakura is nothing special.


----------



## Deana (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke: . . . One problem. I'd rather stick my Uchiha stick into a lawnmower than into Karin? So where would this child come from?

Suigetsu:  I vote for Obito. *gets dropkicked by Karin* I love you too, Babe.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 20, 2014)

Zef said:


> Karin got soloed by a single kick from Danzo.
> 
> Does that answer your question?


Sakura got soloed by a single kick from Omoi, an ass cheek from Kabuto, and an evil eye from Sasuke.

Does that shed light on your answer? 


SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Series where daughter of normal people could literally erase from existence daughter of strongest clan of Konoha with one punch.


And she would do that wrapped up in bijuu/summons neutralizing chains how exactly?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Dec 20, 2014)

haters gonna hate... SS's kids> your favs kids


----------



## LesExit (Dec 20, 2014)

I mean maybe. Just because ones parents are strong doesn't mean they'll be. Sakura and sasuke kids could turn out stronger or weaker.


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> haters gonna hate... SS's kids> your favs kids



I may not like SS but this is fucking gold. repped


----------



## Bakawaii (Dec 20, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Are you serious? After all this time you don't know the concepts of clans and lineage? Multiple ones at that? Madara trying to steal DNA to obtain powers? Other ninjas experimenting and getting experimented on for their genetics? The manga literally became something about stealing others to obtain something higher.




ONLY HASHIRAMA DNA and Ashura + Indra combination is important in this manga.

Karin is fodder.


Actually is very good for Sasuke he has a kid with someone without strong genetics features like Sakura.

SS  newborn childrens is pure uchihas without any   genetic influence from other clan. Like NH Kids who doesn't has Byakugan.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> No, I was talking about these new kids, and how I doubt their parents care if they are some super children.




Why should they care, conserning the blood lines? And what does that have to do with a genetic potential, which means basically everything in this manga?



LesExit said:


> I mean maybe. Just because ones parents are strong doesn't mean they'll be. Sakura and sasuke kids could turn out stronger or weaker.




That's what the word "potential" means.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 20, 2014)

Bakawaii said:


> Newborn childrens is pure uchihas without any others clan genetic influence.




How's it pure?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Bakawaii said:


> ONLY HASHIRAMA DNA and Ashura + Indra combination is important in this manga.
> 
> Karin is fodder.
> 
> ...



Are you smoking cigarettes laced with embalming fluid?? 

How is Sarada a pure Uchiha?
How do you know that NH kids won't unlock Byakugan in the future?
It could be a sleeping KKG.

Karin isn't fodder


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2014)

My god. SasuSaku fans need to understand that this is not about which pairing is better, so it's stupid to see them responding as if that is the case. No one is supporting anything by acknowledging the inherent, genetic gifts Karin possesses and the ones Sasuke possesses could result in a potentially powerful offspring. Even without Rinnegan, on matters of genetic traits the advantages are significant.


----------



## Bakawaii (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Are you smoking cigarettes laced with embalming fluid??
> 
> How is Sarada a pure Uchiha?
> How do you know that NH kids won't unlock Byakugan in the future?
> ...



Look at their eyes. NH Kids eyes are very different from the others Hyuugas

Dude  Kishimoto said he forgotten to give byakugan to NH kids.
Only a third  NH child could have byakugan. 
Bolt and Himawari doesn't has byakugan


Sakura doesn't has any strong genetic features to  suppress  Uchiha genes.
Have  children with Sakura  or with someone without  clan is more  safer   to have uchihas with black hair  and Dark eyes with Sharingan.


Karin is fodder.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> My god. SasuSaku fans need to understand that this is not about which pairing is better, so it's stupid to see them responding as if that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Seto Kaiba said:
> 
> 
> > My god. SasuSaku fans need to understand that this is not about which pairing is better, so it's stupid to see them responding as if that is the case.
> ...


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

> []
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:
			
		

> The thread was pure pairing bait and intended character bashing from the beginning - pure mengelian trash, at the most merciful, so it will be treated accordingly



No, for whatever reason you and your friends just can't help but take it personally and as an attack on your pairing. You know me, there is plenty to attack on that, but this matter is not one of them. Relax.


----------



## Weapon (Dec 20, 2014)

Why so many pages? The answer is _obviously_. You can't put up a good logical debate for SasuSaku's Child beating SasuKarin's.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, for whatever reason you and your friends just can't help but take it personally and as an attack on your pairing. You know me, there is plenty to attack on that, but this matter is not one of them. Relax.



Oh no-  Personal attack ? Pairing attack ?     both, and   worse,  my hypocritical carrion bird!!!!   Am I so altered that I have the  time to brush up stupid Coriolanus and fry stocfishes, or am I in the middle of an spamming boredom while I?m editing my kids synchro swmimng? Must I repeat what I said in the previous post? There, I will repeat it.

  If there is one thing more trollololic,, mongoloid, retarded, gilipollesca, and silly thing than than pairing bait or character bashing is playing power levels and making pissing contests  with unborn fetuses.

So, thanks god for aborting rennigan Itachi JR and Shinashiku Uzumaki. Little angels,  fly off to heaven.

_Manga genetics._


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, for whatever reason you and your friends just can't help but take it personally and as an attack on your pairing. You know me, there is plenty to attack on that, but this matter is not one of them. Relax.



I'm here to help, Seto


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

> [/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> If there is one thing more trollololic,, mongoloid, retarded, gilipollesca, and silly thing than than pairing bait or character bashing is playing power levels and making pissing contests  with unborn fetuses.
> 
> So, thanks god for aborting rennigan Itachi JR and Shinashiku Uzumaki. Little angels,  fly off to heaven.
> 
> _Manga genetics._


That's just how Naruto works. Period. 

Kishimoto took the Dragon Ball Z route.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> > [/
> >
> >
> > Oh-you


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Corvida said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> [My favorite recreated scene in the games





Well, um it's a decent song. 
Yeah..


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Oh no-  Personal attack ? Pairing attack ?     both, and   worse,  my hypocritical carrion bird!!!!   Am I so altered that I have the  time to brush up stupid Coriolanus and fry stocfishes, or am I in the middle of an spamming boredom while I?m editing my kids synchro swmimng? Must I repeat what I said in the previous post? There, I will repeat it.
> 
> If there is one thing more trollololic,, mongoloid, retarded, gilipollesca, and silly thing than than pairing bait or character bashing is playing power levels and making pissing contests  with unborn fetuses.
> 
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about? Can you stop speaking like a fucking inbred for once?
If anyone derailed this thread would be the fucking pairing fans that came here saying "you are baiting" this bullshit because of fucking insecurity reasons. In your language that would be "Syndrome de pene peque?o".


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Well, um it's a decent song.
> Yeah..



Dont get scared,LOL-it?s an Spanish  university serenade.Every one studying in Spain, specially female, is used to  have a la Tuna  attack like that in an  residence, a place, or a bar.



> Suigetsu said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck are you talking about? Can you stop speaking like a fucking inbred for once?
> ...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

I like the way Corvida speaks 

I bet she has a thick, Spanish accent. 

Hola, Mami


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 20, 2014)

Bakawaii said:


> Look at their eyes. NH Kids eyes are very different from the others Hyuugas
> 
> Dude  Kishimoto said he forgotten to give byakugan to NH kids.
> Only a third  NH child could have byakugan.
> ...





Corvida said:


> The thread was pure pairing bait and intended character bashing from the beginning - pure mengelian trash, at the most merciful, so it will be treated accordingly
> 
> DEAD HORSE!!!!!!! FUCK THE BREEDERS




Logic isn't one of your properties, eh?

Tbh the first one who got "bashed* in this thread was Karin.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

> Punished Pathos said:
> 
> 
> > I like the way Corvida speaks
> ...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasuke and Karin's child would be Nagato jr


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Karin is fodder yet she managed to defeat that Mokuton Golem that the alliance had trouble with.


Butthurt pairing fans try to mock Karin, yet she has had her shine in the manga.

:ignoramus

Nothing is wrong with Karin unlocking Uzumaki sealing chains near the end of the manga.
But oh... Too bad Sakura didn't unlock any new abilities in the heat of battle like her Team 7 mates have done. 
If Kishimoto was really on that Sakura=Naruto and Sasuke's development then he would have had
Sakura topple the Golem and not Karin


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Very.
> 
> Hola, trollit?n.
> 
> .





Why don't you call me "El Chapo?"


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Karin is fodder yet she managed to defeat that Mokuton Golem that the alliance had trouble with.
> 
> 
> Butthurt pairing fans try to mock Karin, yet she has had her shine in the manga.
> ...




But her potential as a breeder was wasted, look at this-




> Nathan Copeland said:
> 
> 
> > Sasuke and Karin's child would be Nagato jr
> ...


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> This thread was born fucking derailed becasue it was fucking still born as fucking *bait*.Do you fucking get it, Malcolm Tucker?





> Would offspring from Sasuke and Karin be more powerful than with Sakura?
> Yes or no. Give reason




I don't know what you see or read there. But I don't see any "bait" in that, towards anyone.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> But her potential as a breeder was wasted
> 
> And there is a worse t..I?ve called you ADDY!!!!
> 
> Blame it to renningan Itachi jr



Don't ever call me Addy again. 

We are not the same.
I'm cut from a different cloth.

Remember that, lest you want to be flushed down the pishadoo


----------



## Lovely (Dec 20, 2014)

And I'm sure a Kaguya/Sasuke offspring would be even *more* powerful.

What's the point of this thread, really? Not only will we never know because SasuKarin didn't happen in the first place, but the debate in itself is silly. Creating monster babies isn't justification for beginning a relationship. The most important aspect is that you have a family that you love and care for. This is what matters most to Kishi.

However 'weak' you think Sakura is compared to Karin, she is the better match for Sasuke. End of story.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

> []
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Lovely said:


> And I'm sure a Kaguya/Sasuke offspring would be even *more* powerful.
> 
> What's the point of this thread, really? Not only will we never know because SasuKarin didn't happen in the first place, but the debate in itself is silly. Creating monster babies isn't justification for beginning a relationship.



People do that all of the time, it's called Natural Selection 



Lovely said:


> The most important aspect is that you have a family that you love and care for. This is what matters most to Kishi.


.
You are right, only because you said it matters to Kishimoto.



Lovely said:


> However 'weak' you think Sakura is compared to Karin, she is the better match for Sasuke. End of story


No need to say this, your set is worth a thousand words :ho


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2014)

Lovely said:


> And I'm sure a Kaguya/Sasuke offspring would be even *more* powerful.
> 
> What's the point of this thread, really? Not only will we never know because SasuKarin didn't happen in the first place, but the debate in itself is silly. Creating monster babies isn't justification for beginning a relationship. The most important aspect is that you have a family that you love and care for. This is what matters most to Kishi.
> 
> However 'weak' you think Sakura is compared to Karin, she is the better match for Sasuke. End of story.



Probably, yeah.

Your defensiveness is just ridiculous. This isn't a popularity contest, and for the many things that can be as such, this isn't a knock against your pairing so why are you all freaking out like this?

Christ. This is not about supporting a pairing.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Probably, yeah.
> 
> Your defensiveness is just ridiculous. This isn't a popularity contest, and for the many things that can be as such, this isn't a knock against your pairing so why are you all freaking out like this?
> 
> Christ. This is not about supporting a pairing.



lol I bet she is about to snitch on this thread.
Probably gonna get her big sister Cordelia to come and quarantine this thread and put it in the landfill :ho


----------



## ch1p (Dec 20, 2014)

These threads are always so funny and transparent.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> HMMMMMMM-Someday you must know the real Spain.-JUA JUA JUA JUA JUA-



Come to Spain? 

Shit, them Spainish broads are bad 

Maybe Papi can take me on a boat ride, and show me how them yachts work 

Aye yai yai, mi Compa


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> lol I bet she is about to snitch on this thread.
> Probably gonna get her big sister Cordelia to come and quarantine this thread and put it in the landfill :ho



It's telling they take something so inconsequential as this so personally. Nearly every one of them are coming in here like it's some popularity contest. 

Uzumaki/Senju genes and Uchiha genes were established to unlock incredible power when combined. That is all. Uchihas and Uzumaki/Senju are confirmed to have inherent, genetic gifts that can and are, passed down to offspring. 

There have been topics on this before and they always react the same way, it seems just be acknowledging that fact is enough in their eyes to make one a SasuKarin supporter which is absolutely insane.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Probably, yeah.
> 
> Your defensiveness is just ridiculous. This isn't a popularity contest, and for the many things that can be as such, this isn't a knock against your pairing so why are you all freaking out like this?
> 
> Christ. This is not about supporting a pairing.



There's a reason Karin and SasuKarin have been pitted against SasuSaku so much in the library recently. In several threads. And I guarentee none of them, including this one, was made for innocent reasons or genuine curiosity. You may say whatever you wish, but I can see something for what it is. I'm sure you can as well, but I understand that defending this thread on the basis that you've been doing benefits your agenda. That's all I'll say on that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2014)

Lovely said:


> There's a reason Karin and SasuKarin have been pitted against SasuSaku so much in the library recently. In several threads. And I guarentee none of them, including this one, was made for innocent reasons or genuine curiosity. You may say whatever you wish, but I can see something for what it is. I'm sure you can as well, but I understand that defending this thread on the basis that you've been doing benefits your agenda. That's all I'll say on that.



You're being paranoid.

Agenda? You know if you guys didn't take every single little thing as an attack against you, it would not nearly be as entertaining to see you all flounder around like this. This was a simple thread with a simple, clear cut question. Yet your rabid shipping habits can't even get you to grasp it. There's no agenda here, this is not going to make SasuKarin any better. People acknowledging these matters of power potential in no way is a knock against your pairing, nor is it a support of any other. 

There is plenty to say against your pairing this is not one of them, try to grasp that.


----------



## LesExit (Dec 20, 2014)

I've got to say I agree, this thread truly does come across as a bait thread XD Would naruto and Karin have stronger kids, maaaaaybe? The whole point of this seems to somehow make it seem like something less will come out of sasusaku than sasukarin because sasuke and Karin MAY potentially have stronger children. Maybe sasuke should've had sex with hinata, one byakugan on sharringan(lol genetics don't make sense in Naruto)?? This thread is pretty pointless, but most threads are anyways  Pairing fans shouldn't really get upset if people are trying to be jerks though. Thought I don't really get it, both Sakura and Karin are strong :0


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's telling they take something so inconsequential as this so personally. Nearly every one of them are coming in here like it's some popularity contest.
> 
> Uzumaki/Senju genes and Uchiha genes were established to unlock incredible power when combined. That is all. Uchihas and Uzumaki/Senju are confirmed to have inherent, genetic gifts that can and are, passed down to offspring.
> 
> There have been topics on this before and they always react the same way, it seems just be acknowledging that fact is enough in their eyes to make one a SasuKarin supporter which is absolutely insane.



They all surmise that this is a pairing war thread. :ho
It's quite entertaining to watch the sheep rumble about until their shepherd, Cordelia comes to save the day and take the reigns in aligning the pairing FC back into its stable.

I'm enjoying the peanut gallery here, if only I had some tea to go with the good reads. 

Thanks for the reply.
It means that I am doing something right.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Come to Spain?
> 
> Shit, them Spainish broads are bad
> 
> ...




Ay Dios-Eeeeer.Remember-the Atlantic. I still see you very centered in a different  continent and I want to see you running the Sanfermines.For educational purposes.



> ]They all surmise that this is a pairing war thread. :ho
> It's quite entertaining to watch the sheep rumble about until their shepherd, Cordelia comes to save the day and take the reigns in aligning the pairing FC back into its stable.
> 
> I'm enjoying the peanut gallery here, if only I had some tea to go with the good reads.



But my innocent, dont you see that you are not the shepperd dog? Not even the ram?






Seto Kaiba said:


> You're being paranoid.



You are being dishonest, Ronan.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Ay Dios-Eeeeer.Remember-the Atlantic. I still see you very centered in a different  continent and I want to see you running the Sanfermines.For educational purposes.



You must be a teacher.

I'll stay for extra credit


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> You must be a teacher.
> 
> I'll stay for extra credit



Right-off you go, you learn where Spain is, travel to Pamplona next July, like Hemingway.-to run the bulls.





It?s like a pairing thread, but live.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Right-off you go, you learn where Spain is, travel to Pamplona next July, like Hemingway.-to run the bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That actually looks pretty fun :ho

Those bulls are cute as well. :33

I'd run the bulls even though I have zero experience.



Corvida said:


> But my innocent, dont you see that you are not the shepperd dog? Not even the ram?



:ho

I don't want to be the shepherd


----------



## Corvida (Dec 20, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> That actually looks pretty fun :ho
> 
> Those bulls are cute as well. :33
> 
> I'd run the bulls even though I have zero experience.



That?s why most of the people injured by  angry bull every  year are tourists-I studied in Pamplona, Navarra,  of all places, and the old town streets are....medievally narrow. The brilliant ideal of running in then, in front  of  a bunch of pissed toros bravos used for bullfighting .....this country.
That?s the fun, I suppose

.
Eeeeehheeeeee, toooooorroooo


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 20, 2014)

Lovely said:


> And I'm sure a Kaguya/Sasuke offspring would be even *more* powerful.




You're free to open a thread about this. But it doesn't change the fact that this was a neutral question about hypotetical potential.



Corvida said:


> No, the thread is ridiculous, and bait.Pure and simple,
> 
> And your persistence is as moving as worth a Heineken.




The only persistant ones are those, who are trying to see "baits" everywhere, everytime, at every cost. Stop being a tryhard.



LesExit said:


> I've got to say I agree, this thread truly does come across as a bait thread XD




Ironically the only reason, why this thread became a "bait" thread, are the SasuSaku fans.

Sorry, I lost the understanding for such a blindness.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 20, 2014)

Corvida said:


> That?s why most of the people injured by  angry bull every  year are tourists-I studied in Pamplona, Navarra,  of all places, and the old town streets are....medievally narrow. The brilliant ideal of running in then, in front  of  a bunch of pissed toros bravos used for bullfighting .....this country.
> That?s the fun, I suppose
> 
> .
> Eeeeehheeeeee, toooooorroooo



If I was a tourist, I'd take live photos of the bull running.. I'd get as close as I can :ho

I don't think I'll get hit, I'm pretty quick and nimble.
You should have been in the running, mi compa :ho


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 20, 2014)

> Fucking no.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was born fucking derailed becasue it was fucking still born as fucking *bait*.Do you fucking get it, Malcolm Tucker?



Ok I think I get your posting pattern now.

First you babble about a lot of none sense and then proceed to post gifs or images that question your sanity. Either that or you post some medieval shit to a degree that it looks more like a masturbation or obsession.

And this happens on every single post that you do you do. This is what I have observed, Then you say you refuse to keep behaving like a fucking imbred.

Then again this is the person that says the thread is bait and was derailed from the beggining. Sure.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 20, 2014)

Lovely said:


> And I'm sure a Kaguya/Sasuke offspring would be even *more* powerful.
> 
> What's the point of this thread, really? Not only will we never know because SasuKarin didn't happen in the first place, but the debate in itself is silly. Creating monster babies isn't justification for beginning a relationship. The most important aspect is that you have a family that you love and care for. This is what matters most to Kishi.
> 
> However 'weak' you think Sakura is compared to Karin, she is the better match for Sasuke. End of story.



That's not really the point of the thread, but we can speculate, certainly.

The purpose of the thread seems to speculate how potent Uchiha genes would be when combined with that of an Uzumaki. Yeah, we may never really know because Kishimoto won't put it on paper. It's only silly if you believe it to be, but it's a discussion you could have chosen not to step in if you'd like. Having a family is important, but the thread is not about 'family', it's about potential offspring between Sasuke and Karin when compared to Sarada's potential from Sakura. Could Karin, by her genes alone, have produced a stronger offspring than Sarada? That is the question asked, we're all here to discuss it ...and some to gently fan the flames of disagreements. 

I don't think it's about character strength, but genetic potential. Your 'Sakura is a better match' is not adding to the discussion, but cementing your belief in SasuSaku, and that's perfectly fine. This just isn't the place for it, and this shouldn't be a pairing warzone to derail because that isn't the point of the thread. 

You guys need to stop looking at everything as bait. I know that some people get off to pissing you all off, but what of the people who actually want to talk about these things? Not everyone had stake in the pairing wars, some people just want to talk about it.


----------



## U7UMAKI (Dec 20, 2014)

Not sure, the only thing Karin could give is probably a longer life force and large chakra supply

Chakra chains is out of the question for half uzumaki's and rinnegan is definitely out


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 20, 2014)

Karin has the better genes. Only thing Sakura has is chakra control and Karin's and Sasuke's genes should take care of that.





Corvida said:


> That?s why most of the people injured by  angry bull every  year are tourists-I studied in Pamplona, Navarra,  of all places, and the old town streets are....medievally narrow. The brilliant ideal of running in then, in front  of  a bunch of pissed toros bravos used for bullfighting .....this country.
> That?s the fun, I suppose
> .
> Eeeeehheeeeee, toooooorroooo
> ...


Don't you do it, Pathos!!! Don't you fucking do it!!!


----------



## Rios (Dec 21, 2014)

You know what the point of a "bait" is? Making you respond? If you are so sure this thread is a bait why are you coming in full force to defend your precious Sakura? 

Just some tips for you(and women in general) - be a bit harder to get.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 21, 2014)

Byakugou and super strength or Chakra chains and Uzumaki regeneration?

Byakugou seems to give a similar regeneration to what Karin gets when she bites herself.

A punch powered by byakugou seems to have a similar destructive power to Chakra chains.

Karin can heal fatal injuries while Sakura can heal almost fatal injuries and power up other people.

Those with Uzumaki lineage can live longer but Sakura can use Tsuande's cheating age no jutsu staying young forever(even if she dies earlier than an Uzumaki).

........................................................

Hard to tell which is better. No rinnegan for Sasuke's kid anyway unless said kid steals some DNA from his/her dad and Naruto.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 21, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Byakugou and super strength or Chakra chains and Uzumaki regeneration?
> 
> Byakugou seems to give a similar regeneration to what Karin gets when she bites herself.
> 
> ...



You don't inherit Byakugou, you learn it.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok I think I get your posting pattern now.
> 
> First you babble about a lot of none sense and then proceed to post gifs or images that question your sanity. Either that or you post some medieval shit to a degree that it looks more like a masturbation or obsession.
> 
> ...



That is what is called trhread derailing, gilipichis. You could have saved yourself your analytical powers , Tucker.



Thre thread was born pointless and will remain pointless, as   it mixed the two most fucking pontless things in discussing a manga-pairing bait-character bashing  and power level hypothesis.





> [/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 21, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> You don't inherit Byakugou, you learn it.



Yeah, but to learn it another byakugou user seems to be a must.

And not all Uzumaki get the Chakra chains.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 21, 2014)

Rios said:


> Just some tips for you(and women in general) - be a bit harder to get.




This generalization...


----------



## samishige (Dec 21, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but to learn it another byakugou user seems to be a must.
> 
> And not all Uzumaki get the Chakra chains.


So what? Sakura asspulled her byakugo from nowhere, why Salad can't do the same?


----------



## Tangle (Dec 21, 2014)

Rios said:


> Just some tips for you(and women in general) - be a bit harder to get.



then how are you ever gonna get pussy


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2014)

Bakawaii said:


> ONLY HASHIRAMA DNA and Ashura + Indra combination is important in this manga.
> 
> Karin is fodder.
> 
> ...



How is it pure Uchihas? LOL Sasuke's partner would need to be a pure Uchiha in order for the kid to be a pure Uchiha in the first place. Salad is 50% Uchiha and 50% nothing. With Karin, Salad would be 50% Uchiha and 50% Uzumaki. 700 chapters in the manga and you don't know how this works. 

And you have no proof of NH kids unlocking the Byakugan or not.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> How is it pure Uchihas? LOL Sasuke's partner would need to be a pure Uchiha in order for the kid to be a pure Uchiha in the first place. Salad is 50% Uchiha and 50% nothing. With Karin, Salad would be 50% Uchiha and 50% Uzumaki. 700 chapters in the manga and you don't know how this works.
> 
> *And you have no proof of NH kids unlocking the Byakugan or not*.



Uh...


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Uh...



Okay he forgot about it but he still intended for them in having the Byakugan which doesn't refute my point about the genetics. Not like he said he didn't give it because of genetics problems. The poster I quoted said because of genetics, the NH kids wouldn't have the Byakugan but with Kishi supposedly intending to give it to them in the first place, point still stands.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Okay he forgot about it but he still intended for them in having the Byakugan which doesn't refute my point about the genetics. Not like he said he didn't give it because of genetics problems. The poster I quoted said because of genetics, the NH kids wouldn't have the Byakugan but with Kishi supposedly intending to give it to them in the first place, point still stands.



I wasn't interested in arguing your other points. I just wanted to inform you of the mistake you made by saying there was no proof that Naruto's kids didn't have the byakugan.


----------



## Kage (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, Karin has better genes.

Sakura has fodder genes.

Simple.


----------



## Klue (Dec 21, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Of course a child from karin and sasuke would be stronger. The child could possibly be born the six paths chakra and rinnegan.





Lord Aizen said:


> It doesn't matter if karin has asuras chakra the child can still be born with rinnegan. Kushina didn't have asuras chakra nor did any uzumaki we know of.





Fay said:


> SasuKarin's kid would have potential to unlock rinnegan



Can't be serious.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't be serious.



Rennigan itachi jr, Addy?s best reason to breed Karin.Happily aborted with Shinashiku Uzumaki of the sister phantom ship.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Playing Mengele can be fun


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)

I would love to see tons of Sasuke's bastard sons and daughters from different women because he wants to know who has the best genetics to inherit the Uchiha clan.

He would make them kill each other to decide and none of the women would give a flying f&%k because they only care about Sasuke choosing them as the alpha mother.

God! I need a doujinshi of this.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> I would love to see tons of Sasuke's bastard sons and daughters from different women because he wants to know who has the best genetics to inherit the Uchiha clan.
> 
> He would make them kill each other to decide and none of the women would give a flying f&%k because they only care about Sasuke choosing them as the alpha mother.
> 
> God! I need a doujinshi of this.





Already done with Mitsumasa Kido and his 100 kids-I discovered it only when told to read the manga, not the anime.

Have kids  with already 98 womenz

put them in an orphanage and then  make their lives training  hell 

profit

Saint Seiya


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 21, 2014)

Damn, I can't be sure LOL 
Karin is an Uzumaki, and Uzumaki's are known to be strong when it comes to chakra control so I can never be sure.


----------



## Kage (Dec 21, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> You guys need to stop looking at everything as bait. I know that some people get off to pissing you all off, but what of the people who actually want to talk about these things? Not everyone had stake in the pairing wars, some people just want to talk about it.



In short, they're ridiculous therefore will continue to cry rivers over every little thing that punctures their massive ego.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> In this case only one can survive, and the mother of the winner becomes Sasuke's baby-maker machine.
> 
> Far better than Saint Seiya



Nope, machote Kido tought better-cause you see-what?s the point of restoring the Uchiha clan leaving  one an only one mom, alpha or not? A silly nuclear family?

Machote Kido  got at least assured that the best kids survived the training.To then make them compete again.That?s dedication to make good genetic  material. Moms? Pa qu??


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 21, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> In this case only one can survive, and the mother of the winner becomes Sasuke's baby-maker machine.
> 
> Far better than Saint Seiya



You ship LeexTenten? 

Ah, come on, you're killing Rock Lee's character even more than Kishimoto has done


----------



## Tangle (Dec 21, 2014)

Kage said:


> In short, they're ridiculous therefore will continue to cry rivers over every little thing that punctures their massive ego.



aren't you kewl


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2014)

It's true, all the SS fans were on their period in this thread when this thread isn't about pairings. Obsessive. Can't seem to realize the difference between power level potential discussions and pairing discussions.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Tangle said:


> aren't you kewl



She follows the vulturing lead-a lethal combo








Pocalypse said:


> It's true, all the SS fans were on their period in this thread when this thread isn't about pairings. Obsessive. Can't seem to realize the difference between power level potential discussions and pairing discussions.




Bait. Nothing but bashing and breeding bait.

_Manga genetics._


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2014)

You act like shit like this doesn't happen in the manga regarding DNA and genetics to see the power potential. 700 chapters in...


----------



## Kage (Dec 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> You act like shit like this doesn't happen in the manga regarding DNA and genetics to see the power potential. 700 chapters in...



Rare and or powerful Kekkei Genkai are the result of how hard you train with a sannin.

Kiba becoming Jiraiya's apprentice would have given him the potential for the byakuygan 100% for example.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 21, 2014)

Corvida said:


> She follows the vulturing lead-a lethal combo



Corvida's true form


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> You act like shit like this doesn't happen in the manga regarding DNA and genetics to see the power potential. 700 chapters in...


 
 Shit and power ups happen in this  manga independently of any stablished would be rule-how many of you would have guessed  Nardo and Saskay were karmic spiritual brothers and reincarnations ?
bait is, however,a  fixed point, under any disguse,. but I?m not the one menstruating for rennigan Itachi jr or any other intended  nasciturus..




Punished Pathos said:


> Corvida's true form



How Little f?rum history you have nenu-


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 21, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Shit and power ups happen in this  manga independently of any stablished would be rule-how many of you would have guessed  Nardo and Saskay were karmic spiritual brothers and reincarnations ?
> bait is, however,a  fixed point, under any disguse,. but I?m not the one menstruating for rennigan Itachi jr or any other intended  nasciturus..



What does that have anything to do with what I said? It doesn't take a genius to work out that Karin has the Uzumaki lineage which has a lot of favorable traits related to power compared to someone who has ... none. This manga has shown that people try and steal others DNA to obtain higher form of results either for themselves or to create something else by using those stolen genetics. 

There is no bait here.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What does that have anything to do with what I said? It doesn't take a genius to work out that Karin has the Uzumaki lineage which has a lot of favorable traits related to power compared to someone who has ... none. This manga has shown that people try and steal others DNA to obtain higher form of results either for themselves or to create something else by using those stolen genetics.
> 
> There is no bait here.



Dont play innocent.
 what has  the asspulling has to do with tthis? All. Each kid will be as porweful as Kishi intends ro decides it according to his convenience, same as when he nerfs characters for plot reasons, and not manga genetics or  neutral scientific  speculation can disguise the stench of bait  and bash this pointless thread was created with.

Bait.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 21, 2014)

Corvida said:


> How Little f?rum history you have nenu-



Give me a history lesson.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Give me a history lesson.



Nope.Sorry-   I would end  in chespirian verse, the Suigetsu guy would mistake it for "medieval fetish" and would go mad in a fucity fuck spree again.
only know this-_ that _is not _my_ form.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 21, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Nope.Sorry-   I would end  in chespirian verse, the Suigetsu guy would mistake it for "medieval fetish" and would go mad in a fucity fuck spree again.
> only know this-_ that _is not _my_ form.



I can get Suigetsu to calm down. 
He's one of my goons.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 21, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> I can get Suigetsu to calm down.
> He's one of my goons.



It was like this.

"Dinah my dear! I wish you were down here with me! There are no mice in the air, I'm afraid, but you might catch a bat, and that's very like a mouse, you know. But do cats eat bats, I wonder?' And here Alice began to get rather sleepy, and went on saying to herself, in a dreamy sort of way, 'Do cats eat bats? Do cats eat bats?' and sometimes, 'Do bats eat cats?' for, you see, as she couldn't answer either question, it didn't much matter which way she put it. She felt that she was dozing off, and had just begun to dream that she was walking hand in hand with Dinah, and saying to her very earnestly, 'Now, Dinah, tell me the truth: did you ever eat a bat?'


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 21, 2014)

Corvida said:


> It was like this.
> 
> "Dinah my dear! I wish you were down here with me! There are no mice in the air, I'm afraid, but you might catch a bat, and that's very like a mouse, you know. But do cats eat bats, I wonder?' And here Alice began to get rather sleepy, and went on saying to herself, in a dreamy sort of way, 'Do cats eat bats? Do cats eat bats?' and sometimes, 'Do bats eat cats?' for, you see, as she couldn't answer either question, it didn't much matter which way she put it. She felt that she was dozing off, and had just begun to dream that she was walking hand in hand with Dinah, and saying to her very earnestly, 'Now, Dinah, tell me the truth: did you ever eat a bat?'



You are quite the entertaining lass :ho

You are a light that shines in this dull thread


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm going to assume that Bolt is conceived during NaruHina's honeymoon so a bit after their wedding in the movie. 

By the end of The Last, Sasuke was still nowhere close to coming back and settling in Konoha. Let's say he came back a few months after Naruto's wedding, he and Sakura still won't be getting married right away. 

Sasuke and Sakura will probably date a bit before getting married so it's likely that Sarada is about 1 year younger than Bolt. Maybe she just skipped some grades.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 21, 2014)

Arinna said:


> I'm going to assume that Bolt is conceived during NaruHina's honeymoon so a bit after their wedding in the movie.
> 
> By the end of The Last, Sasuke was still nowhere close to coming back and settling in Konoha. Let's say he came back a few months after Naruto's wedding, he and Sakura still won't be getting married right away.
> 
> Sasuke and Sakura will probably date a bit before getting married so it's likely that Sarada is about 1 year younger than Bolt. Maybe she just skipped some grades.



Sakura was book smart growing up, it's more than plausible that she kept Sarada focused on school work so she could be intelligent enough to skip a grade. Sounds legit to me.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 21, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Sakura was book smart growing up, it's more than plausible that she kept Sarada focused on school work so she could be intelligent enough to skip a grade. Sounds legit to me.



Yea, that would also explains why Sarada looks more tiny compare to her classmates.


----------



## Kaiyx (Dec 22, 2014)

Uzumaki/Uchiha genes is better than Uchiha/Non notable clan genes.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2014)

What do you mean, "would"?


----------



## JustPeachy (Dec 22, 2014)

Uchiha and Uzumaki??.... most definitely.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 22, 2014)

Arinna said:


> Yea, that would also explains why Sarada looks more tiny compare to her classmates.



I just realized I posted in the wrong thread haha, this is what happens when you have so many thread opened


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 22, 2014)

yes sauske's kid would have a higher chance of being stronger if it was with karin

maybe kishi just wanted to weaken the uchiha blood line


----------



## Salada (Dec 22, 2014)

No . 

If we are just going to combine thier abilities then sasuke and sakura kid would be stronger.



Revolution said:


> ItaSaku FTW!
> 
> On a serious note, it would be a great theory.  Who is to say if an Uchiha and a Hyuuga would give a more powerful shinobi then an Uchiha and an Uzumaki?
> 
> ...



What she did was nice and all but 

1-she didn't knock the buddha 

She destroyed few hands A small part of the statue . The buddha was still fine and fighting after that. 

2-the 5 kages and the alliance were all drained off chakra 

It was stated that was the reason they couldn't fight . They were restricted 

Any kage could have done the same if he had chakra .


3-its not confirmed to be in the heart area .

She couldn't heal from chidori before when sakura healed that with basic medical jutsu .


I agree she is not fodder though .


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 22, 2014)

Has Karin ever used standard medical ninjutsu? Her healing came from biting, and I don't know if biting herself offers her the benefits it does someone else, otherwise she might have done it at some point but never did. Using Sakura healing the wound as a feat against Karin doesn't really work, unless Karin has the healing palm technique and I'm forgetting it. 

Genetic wise Uzumaki > Someone with no strong clan characteristics. You guys are still comparing the women themselves and not the genes.

Sakura might have more to TEACH her offspring, but a child by Karin already gives the child a strong boost in stamina and I believe chakra reserves? There's nothing suggesting under Sakura the child can't be strong, but genetics do play a part no matter if you want it to or not. 

Knowledge and Abilities > Sakura
Genetic Strength and increase in attributes > Karin

By simply being Karin's child, you get some incredible stuff. Sakura has more to teach, but Karin has more to offer simply by bearing a child and giving them that head start.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 22, 2014)

Karin has used her own ability on herself.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Karin has used her own ability on herself.



Completely, both literal and metaforically. She bit herself.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 22, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Karin has used her own ability on herself.



Given I didn't give a shit about the war after a certain point I had forgotten Taka's contributions to the final battle. 

Looked it up: Karin sustained heavy damage and did, in fact, bite herself to recover.  What a fucking boss. 

Thank you Seto.


----------



## Salada (Dec 22, 2014)

> Has Karin ever used standard medical ninjutsu? Her healing came from biting, and I don't know if biting herself offers her the benefits it does someone else, otherwise she might have done it at some point but never did. Using Sakura healing the wound as a feat against Karin doesn't really work, unless Karin has the healing palm technique and I'm forgetting it.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Karin doesn't have the medical jutsu
> ...


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 22, 2014)

You do remember that Karin couldn't possibly heal herself when most of her chakra and energy was dedicated to healing Sasuke just before fighting Danzo? So she was basically out of juice, and was likely too shocked at just how dark Sasuke became to actually strike through her to get Danzo.

The entire thread is centered around offspring. If this was called 'Would Karin be a stronger woman than Sakura?' then you can argue Sakura takes it. No one in here seems to be doubting what Sakura can do herself, the subject is what she can grant her offspring. What she is capable of doesn't automatically mean the child will be. Don't remember Sakura healing 10k shinobi in seconds so I'm gonna need a panel where this happened because I really, really don't remember it. Please get me one. 

Karin did not train to be a medic and her healing comes at a considerable cost for the perk of nearly instantaneous healing of wounds. Eight puncture wounds healed at the same time is not bad, especially cause she didn't train for it for shit. 

Karin was too focused on not dying to say no to free healing, and already dedicated her energy to Sasuke so she wasn't saving herself. Sakura saved Karin's life, no one's denying this, and if anyone does then laugh at them. Hard. 

So what do all of these character feats have to do with the genetics themselves? Unless it was specifically stated Haruno are all gifted with extreme chakra control, then genetically her family offers nothing. What Sakura can TEACH her offspring appears better than what Karin can by FEATS, but genetically Uzumaki overule a no-name clan who aren't on the map until Sakura became a war hero.

I said 'I believe chakra reserves', indicating I wasn't sure myself. Either way strong life force is more than what Sakura offers, so the argument still holds up that Uzumaki genes offer more than Haruno genes. And yes, Karin ran out of chakra. She wasn't chosen for insane ninjutsu feats, she was a sensor, ideal for locating and that talent aided Taka multiple times. You're comparing a ninja centered around healing to a ninja not centered around healing, of course the one who heals is going to outlast the one who doesn't strictly center on it.

If you can agree that genetically Karin will beat Sakura in bearing a child with a stronger attribute, good.
If you can agree that Sakura will beat Karin in overall knowledge and obviously has more feats than her, good.

Both women provide their child something, Karin just provides something sooner, and forever. There's zero guarantee Sarada wants to take after her mother entirely, but if she does good for her. "Sakura does this, Sakura does that." Yes, but that's Sakura doing it, not Sarada. Karin's child gets her strong life force whether they want it or not. If Sarada has flimsy chakra control, she can't do what Sakura is capable of, and she's screwed. So can we stop with the whole 'Sakura can do this,Karin can't do that' thing and look a little deeper?

*tl;dr* - Genetically, Karin provides more. Knowledge and teaching, Sakura provides more. They both accomplish something, Karin just does it sooner and it's retained forever.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 22, 2014)

Uzamaki+Uchiha= Rikudou babies!!!


----------



## Corvida (Dec 22, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Uzamaki+Uchiha= Rikudou babies!!!



Yes, the fabled and happily aborted baby Rikud?n. He was en vogue among the Mengelecists and horse breeders during the times of the equally fabled Renningan Itachi Jr, and they both wento to join Shinachiku Uzumaki in Fan fiction land. 
Heil, all.


----------



## Salada (Dec 22, 2014)

> You do remember that Karin couldn't possibly heal herself when most of her chakra and energy was dedicated to healing Sasuke just before fighting Danzo? So she was basically out of juice, and was likely too shocked at just how dark Sasuke became to actually strike through her to get Danzo.



sure but she could have tried if her bite would help a little ,but it doesn't .



> The entire thread is centered around offspring. If this was called 'Would Karin be a stronger woman than Sakura?' then you can argue Sakura takes it. No one in here seems to be doubting what Sakura can do herself, the subject is what she can grant her offspring. What she is capable of doesn't automatically mean the child will be.


True.☻
I admit i was kinda off topic in this thread ,but the reason i posted all that is because most people ☻bring this argument as "who is stronger " not because they care of the offspirng .




> Don't remember Sakura healing 10k shinobi in seconds so I'm gonna need a panel where this happened because I really, really don't remember it. Please get me one.





> Karin did not train to be a medic and her healing comes at a considerable cost for the perk of nearly instantaneous healing of wounds. Eight puncture wounds healed at the same time is not bad, especially cause she didn't train for it for shit.



Its not bad but its not as good as sakura's.

Yeah i just wanted to point out that medical nin and heal bite are two different things.

We don't know if she have a talent for medical jutsu even if she trained . In part 1 tsunade state she never saw someone as talented as sakura except shizune.
Sakura wasn't tsunade only student and wasn't the only ☻medical ninja but she surpassed many medics in the world in 2 years .




> So what do all of these character feats have to do with the genetics themselves? Unless it was specifically stated Haruno are all gifted with extreme chakra control, then genetically her family offers nothing. What Sakura can TEACH her offspring appears better than what Karin can by FEATS, but genetically Uzumaki overule a no-name clan who aren't on the map until Sakura became a war hero.


I agree on this point.


> I said 'I believe chakra reserves', indicating I wasn't sure myself. Either way strong life force is more than what Sakura offers, so the argument still holds up that Uzumaki genes offer more than Haruno genes. And yes, Karin ran out of chakra. She wasn't chosen for insane ninjutsu feats, she was a sensor, ideal for locating and that talent aided Taka multiple times. You're comparing a ninja centered around healing to a ninja not centered around healing, of course the one who heals is going to outlast the one who doesn't strictly center on it.



just wanted to point that her reserves is not huge and even sakura has more .

Was Pointing sakura abilities that could be taught to her child . And in my opinion it is greater then karin's ability ..nothing more .



> If you can agree that genetically Karin will beat Sakura in bearing a child with a stronger attribute, good.
> If you can agree that Sakura will beat Karin in overall knowledge and obviously has more feats than her, good.



yes


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 22, 2014)

Salada said:


> -snip-




*Spoiler*: __ 





I love me a peaceful resolution.


----------



## runsakurarun (Dec 22, 2014)

No. I don't think so.

See Karin, Sakura, Ino, Hinata,and Hanabi were once also little offsprings with unknown potential. Now, Sakura did not inherit any special bloodline/clan gifts yet she was able to surpass them all by inheriting Tsunade's strength and knowledge through training and studying. 

By assuming that Karin's offspring would be stronger, that's like assuming that of the girls would be stronger than any normal girl simply by coming from a genetically superior clan. 

Clearly, the theory that genes>training does not apply since she is the only female Jonin in her class and she has surpassed Tsunade, the strongest female in the series.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 22, 2014)

How is this still going on?



Corvida said:


> Yes, the fabled and happily aborted baby Rikud?n. He was en vogue among the Mengelecists and horse breeders during the times of the equally fabled Renningan Itachi Jr, and they both wento to join Shinachiku Uzumaki in Fan fiction land.
> Heil, all.




W-what? I didn't understand a single word.


----------



## Kage (Dec 22, 2014)

Except it does because if someone with good genes and a supposed heroine status trains just as hard (and maybe harder) then we are back to square one where not only does Sakura's lineage count for diddly squat but so does her workmanship.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 22, 2014)

Reiji said:


> How is this still going on?


People have opinions, they wish to express them. I'm all debated out on this topic though.

Think I'll be taking a seat elsewhere and just ...watch from a distance...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sora (Dec 22, 2014)

the SS kid will be a hard worker
while the SK will be naturally talented
it can go either way imo
:/


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 22, 2014)

runsakurarun said:


> Tsunade





> the strongest female in the series.


----------



## Salada (Dec 22, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wait ...i didnt post the scan 



I cant post links so this is how it looks

h tt p ://    i57.tinypic.com/1zf1j85.    jpg (remove the space

Last time they said 40,000 were left i said 10,000 because the people who might have died etc


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 22, 2014)

Salada said:


> No wait ...i didnt post the scan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is probably going to seem really petty, but while you did show me that (I had to look up the chapter myself, 634) I am only guessing that Katsuyu was able to move to a couple hundred or so, maybe three hundred, at a time. Tsunade had devoted a lot of chakra into healing Konoha civilians and ninja alike during Pain's Invasion, and Konoha is too small to shelter 10k, let alone 40k. Sakura's good, but healing 10k at a time good? Only Tsunade has the hype to pull that off and not pass out. Shizune commended her on learning Byakugo and the Network Healing but that's as far as it went. 

Eeeh, I'd need evidence suggesting her chakra pool overtook Tsunade's for me to believe it. You got one of those?

-EDIT- Nope don't do it, said I was done X.X all debated out~


----------



## Vermin (Dec 22, 2014)

sakura contains genes of submissiveness and fail so yes


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 22, 2014)

What about Hashirama and Mito's child/ren?


----------



## Euraj (Dec 22, 2014)

Who knows. Kishimoto did genetic distribution for whatever was convenient in the manga. Why weren't Tsunade's parents a Hokage? One of them should have been able to use Myokuton and chakra chains right? Not really, cause it wasn't pertinent to the story. What Karin and Sasuke's kids would have turned out like is irrelevant and unknowable because it didn't happen.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 22, 2014)

Euraj said:


> What Karin and Sasuke's kids would have turned out like is irrelevant and unknowable because it didn't happen.



Despite giving a answer i gotta admit this thread is kinda pointless. We have no facts just assumptions which means there is no actually correct answer to the OP' question.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 22, 2014)

Reiji said:


> How is this still going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denial. 

Her own way of flipping out.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Despite giving a answer i gotta admit this thread is kinda pointless. We have no facts just assumptions which means there is no actually correct answer to the OP' question.




We do have a fact: Karin's gene pool is better than Sakura's.

Thus a greater hypotetical potential is given. 

As simple as that - anything beyond is an assumption.


----------



## Salada (Dec 22, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> This is probably going to seem really petty, but while you did show me that (I had to look up the chapter myself, 634) I am only guessing that Katsuyu was able to move to a couple hundred or so, maybe three hundred, at a time. Tsunade had devoted a lot of chakra into healing Konoha civilians and ninja alike during Pain's Invasion, and Konoha is too small to shelter 10k, let alone 40k. Sakura's good, but healing 10k at a time good? Only Tsunade has the hype to pull that off and not pass out. Shizune commended her on learning Byakugo and the Network Healing but that's as far as it went.
> 
> Eeeh, I'd need evidence suggesting her chakra pool overtook Tsunade's for me to believe it. You got one of those?
> 
> -EDIT- Nope don't do it, said I was done X.X all debated out~



Will this isn't a debate just an opinion

I am sure konoha is far more than that . Tsunade healed everyone not only the shiniobis but also the civilians.

In the fan book konoha population is bigger than all the countries.Konohagakure is given population size of five out of five stars.

Yet in the shinobi war the shinobis from the 5 countries who joined Were 80,000


If konoha had only 10,000 villager which is the biggest village in population from all the countries 

Then they can't combine 80,000 in the war not even with the non ninja people.

--
Sakura state "everyone " herself more than once .She order katsuyu to go to everyone from the alliance . She healed even minor injuries and chakra loss that mean she did heal everyone even who isn't wounded .


this is a picture of the alliance together when they all pull together

h tt p://  i.imgur.com/   WHzv2BP.   jpg

I can confidently say they are about 10,000 or more.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 22, 2014)

zyken said:


> sakura contains genes of submissiveness and fail so yes



So did Sasuke in 699, so . . .


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 22, 2014)

Revolution said:


> So did Sasuke in 699, so . . .


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 22, 2014)

Reiji said:


> We do have a fact: Karin's gene pool is better than Sakura's.
> 
> Thus a greater hypotetical potential is given.
> 
> As simple as that - anything beyond is an assumption.



I meant a SK kid being stronger than a SS kid being fact but i'm sure you knew that.

Both sides can hypothesize, theorize, and whatever else but that's all these answers are gonna be never facts.


----------



## Salada (Dec 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I meant a SK kid being stronger than a SS kid being fact but i'm sure you knew that.
> 
> Both sides can hypothesize, theorize, and whatever else but that's all these answers are gonna be never facts.



The mini series is coming .it may show some of ss kid ability


----------



## Revolution (Dec 22, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


>



Pray to the manga gods Taka is out of the Spring manga for good.  Keeps my headcanon that Karin did what Sasuke was suppose to do- take care of the missing nin and other victims of the villages and start their own village but free of Orochimaru's experiments.


----------



## MYJC (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, if you remember, the Uzumaki are basically a branch of the Senju. 

So if Sasuke and Karin had a child, they'd basically have Uchiha and Senju DNA, without having to resort to Hashirama cells. Basically the kid would have the potential to unlock the Rinnegan. 


Of course that doesn't meant it would happen, but the kid would have the genes for it.


----------



## titantron91 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sasuke and Karin's kid will be the next Rikudo that has all the MS abilities, Mokuton abilities, and Uzumaki abilities, including all Rikudo abilities.


----------



## Addy (Dec 23, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


>



man tobito looks like even more  shit


----------



## Corvida (Dec 23, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Denial.



Of what,?



> Her own way of flipping out.





_Manga genetics_



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Despite giving a answer i gotta admit this thread is kinda pointless. We have no facts just assumptions which means there is no actually correct answer to the OP' question.



This.



Euraj said:


> Who knows. Kishimoto did genetic distribution for whatever was c*onvenient in the manga*. Why weren't Tsunade's parents a Hokage? One of them should have been able to use Myokuton and chakra chains right? Not really, cause it wasn't pertinent to the story. What Karin and Sasuke's kids would have turned out like is irrelevant and unknowable because it didn't happen.



And this-


----------



## Salada (Dec 23, 2014)

Why people still talking about the rennigan theory .

Karin doesn't have asura chakra  being uzumaki or not is not going to change that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2014)

Reiji said:


> How is this still going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I once asked her to stop talking like an inbred.

She said "never".

What does that tell you?


----------



## Zef (Dec 23, 2014)

Butthurt NS, SK, and ASS pretending like they give a damn about Sasuke, or his offspring. 

This thread is just to bash Sakura, and vent your frustrations on SS canonization. Lets not try to pretend that some of you actually are interested in the genetic potential of Sasuke's child/children.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2014)

You're such a high quality poster, Zef. 



Suigetsu said:


> I once asked her to stop talking like an inbred.
> 
> She said "never".
> 
> What does that tell you?




And what's that with the birds she's posting all the time? I must have missed the point.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 23, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I once asked her to stop talking like an inbred.
> 
> She said "never".
> 
> What does that tell you?



That you are a self entitled prick.

As I you had politely _asked_

And I didnt say never , I said









Reiji said:


> You're such a high quality poster, Zef.



truth hurts?

Manga genetics.




> And what's that with the birds she's posting all the time? I must have missed the point.



Same as the point of this thread.


Every time a dead horse appears,  a certain carrion bird  shows up to feast.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 23, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Every time a dead horse appears,  a certain carrion bird  shows up to feast.



Is this a proverb?


----------



## Corvida (Dec 23, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Is this a proverb?



No.It?s the law of Bait.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 23, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Every time a dead horse appears,  a certain carrion bird  shows up to feast.




Don't tell me you just called SS a "dead horse"?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 23, 2014)

Corvida said:


> No.It?s the law of Bait.



Teach me more, O wise Corvida Loca


----------



## Corvida (Dec 23, 2014)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 24, 2014)

It would be badass if Sarada had a half brother with red hair and sharingans. Could watch over her from the shadows


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 24, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> It would be badass if Sarada had a half brother with red hair and sharingans. Could watch over her from the shadows



If Kishimoto had the balls to do it, I think that'd be cool.

But we all know there's no chance it'll go down this way. -sigh-


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't fight, kids. It's Christmas! :33


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 24, 2014)

Corvida said:


> > [
> >
> > what?s a bait thread for,  little grasshopper?
> >
> > ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2014)

That was extremely defensive, for something that one need not be defensive over at all.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 24, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Dont play innocent.
> what has  the asspulling has to do with tthis? All. *Each kid will be as porweful as Kishi intends ro decides it according to his convenience,* same as when he nerfs characters for plot reasons, and not manga genetics or  neutral scientific  speculation can disguise the stench of bait  and bash this pointless thread was created with.
> 
> Bait.



Corvida, what are you even on about? Did you even read what I said? Also at the bolded line, this doesn't work in your favor either because you don't know how powerful Salad is with Sakura, it's just speculation as is with a Karin's child but the speculation made about Karin's child can hold more value because of her lineage of being an Uzumaki. 

I like how you say that it all depends on how powerful Kishi wants the child to be and yet *you don't have a problem* with all the SS fans saying the Sasuke/Sakura child would be outright stronger than a Sasuke/Karin child. 

You don't listen Corvida. You just babble crap.


----------



## Zef (Dec 24, 2014)

If this thread was about any other potential offspring with a female other than Sakura, Seto wouldn't be here.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 24, 2014)

It's about a potential offspring with Karin. So your point is invalid.


----------



## Zef (Dec 24, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> It's about a potential offspring with Karin. So your point is invalid.



 Thread Title:"Would offspring from Sasuke and Karin be more powerful *than with Sakura?" *

Invalid how? Seto is pretty much absent from every thread in the Library less it talks about Sakura, or SS.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 24, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Corvida, what are you even on about? Did you even read what I said? Also at the bolded line, this doesn't work in your favor either because you don't know how powerful Salad is with Sakura, it's just speculation as is with a Karin's child but the speculation made about Karin's child can hold more value because of her lineage of being an Uzumaki.


 And you misunderstood me too, becasue when I wrote "each child" I was speaking about the new gen kids, not about any hypothetical. non existant offspring. Salad can be shit or develop the way Kishi decides, but she has an inherent advantage over any suppossed  Saskar offsrping- she already exists as a character for Kishi to mess with her the way he wants.




> I like how you say that it all depends on how powerful Kishi wants the child to be and yet *you don't have a problem* with all the SS fans saying the Sasuke/Sakura child would be outright stronger than a Sasuke/Karin child.
> 
> You don't listen Corvida. You just babble crap.



I?m not interested in the least about how stronger or weaker the Sasuke-sakura child will be compared with the Saskar  one . I woudnt care if the hypothetic Sasukarin brat would be the very Rikudo reborn., Rennigan Itachi Jr or the Mother of the Lamb. Hooray and good for it!
  Because the thing doesnt exist.  It?s FF.net material, along with Shinachiku Uzumaki and other aborted dreams, and what I have been saying  is that this thread  is pointlesss breeding mengelian  bait.

No more, no less..
I prefer to bable crap tan shit where I eat.



> Zef said:
> 
> 
> > Thread Title:"Would offspring from Sasuke and Karin be more powerful *than with Sakura?" *
> ...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 24, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> It would be badass if Sarada had a half brother with red hair and sharingans. Could watch over her from the shadows



Nagato?
That's actually possible.
Sasuke could just access Itachi's susanoo and summon Nagato


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 24, 2014)

Corvida said:


> And you misunderstood me too, becasue when I wrote "each child" I was speaking about the new gen kids, not about any hypothetical. non existant offspring. Salad can be shit or develop the way Kishi decides, but she has an inherent advantage over any suppossed  Saskar offsrping- she already exists as a character for Kishi to mess with her the way he wants.



But this question is a hypothetical question, so you can't expect people to not give hypothetical answers. Your point is about the SasuSaku and the fanfiction of bait material, which the question has nothing to do with it. 



> *I?m not interested in the least about how stronger or weaker the Sasuke-sakura child will be compared with the Saskar  one* . I woudnt care if the hypothetic Sasukarin brat would be the very Rikudo reborn., Rennigan Itachi Jr or the Mother of the Lamb. Hooray and good for it!
> Because the thing doesnt exist.  It?s FF.net material, along with Shinachiku Uzumaki and other aborted dreams, and what I have been saying  is that this thread  is pointlesss breeding mengelian  bait.



So what the hell are you doing in this thread? Because this thread is exactly about that.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 24, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> But this question is a hypothetical question, so you can't expect people to not give hypothetical answers. Your point is about the SasuSaku and the fanfiction of bait material, which *the question has nothing to do with it. *



 The very way in which the thread is worded says otherwise.-just the contrary, to specify.

Not to mention that the hypothesis is pointless.

   Pontless bait.



> So what the hell are you doing in this thread? Because this thread is exactly about that.



What cojones does one with a bait?

Chomp with glee.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 24, 2014)

Corvida said:


> The very way in which the thread is worded says otherwise.-just the contrary, to specify.
> 
> Not to mention that the hypothesis is pointless.
> 
> ...



Hola, Abuela :33


----------



## Corvida (Dec 24, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Hola, Abuela :33






Hola Nieto.


----------



## half0pain (Dec 24, 2014)

Genetically speaking, Karin's kid would have more potential since Sakura has nothing to offer on that end. Training wise, probably Sakura. Whoever the mother, she would end up doing most of the parenting and teaching. 

What would Karin have to teach Sarada? How to sense better if she inherits that ability? The chakra chains that came from being experimented on? Getting Sarada over fear of being bitten? Karin sure learned to enjoy it. There is genjutsu-cancelling, chakra suppression and whatever she did to control the prisoners in the hideout she was in charge of.

With Sakura as a parent, there is the question of whether Sarada would have the chakra control her mother had as a child. It came easily to Sakura, would it come as easily or at all to Sarada? Would she be a good match for iryo-ninjutsu? If not, there is always the dodging and hellish training, genjutsu-cancelling and summoning technique.

If SasuKarin happened, would the two necessarily settle in Konoha? Sakura has her connections. They can help nurture Sarada into a stronger ninja if it turns out that she doesn't have her mother's natural talent in chakra control.

The Sage mentioned that the offspring of amazing individuals could be duds - for example Naruto. <- This is a load of rubbish, I know, but according to the logic of the Naruto universe, a SasuKarin union would not necessarily bring about a strong, capable offspring. Naruto relied heavily on his training with Jiraiya. Kakashi and Killer Bee. He needed someone (Yamato, Killer Bee) to train him to harness the power of the ninetails.

SasuKarin Sarada might end up like Mei, a person with multiple bloodline abilities.




Gene splicing gave Kabuto the ability to use Tayuya's flute, so anything flies really.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, if this was intended to be a bait thread, it  succeeded spectacularly


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 25, 2014)

On the paper, yes, SasuKarin child would be stronger.


----------



## Deana (Dec 25, 2014)

Naruto is proof positive that being Uzamaki doesn't mean you'd inherit anything worthwhile for your Uzamaki mom other than Kurama and Karin so doesn't have him.

Where the hell is Naruto's chakra chain nunchaku upgrade?

KaRin and Obito's son only get powers that matter from dad.


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

So what? Karin is a proof enough that being an Uzumaki does give you a benefit. There is a chance for the SasuKarin child to be shit(like his child with Sakura and Hashirama's son) but there is also a chance for it to be way more powerful than current Sarada is. Overall SasuKarin kid wins more often than not.

Plus Minato is not really supposed to be a "good genes" person, he is just a self made man.


----------



## Deana (Dec 25, 2014)

How does a Obito/KaRin child win more often than not when the chance is 50/50 they'll be a Naruto (daddy's boy) just as easily as a Kushina? And lets not forget the only reason Naruto heals so fast is Kurama. He didn't even inherit that from the Uzamaki's. 

The kid could be a hilarious dud.


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

Its a probability not a certainty. At worst it will be Sarada's level, at best it'll be way above her.


----------



## Deana (Dec 25, 2014)

^^Or way below her.


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

Thats impossible. The Uchiha genes are already watered down, getting married for a civilian with nothing going in her blood is the worst thing power-wise that could happen to the child. Sasuke should consider himself lucky if Sarada even unlocks Sharingan.


----------



## Deana (Dec 25, 2014)

Nothing's impossible in this manga universe except SK.


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

Ok I will try explaining it very slowly because you leave me no choice.

Even the most gifted child can die by being dropped down the stairs. Thats how it works, millions of probabilities in life.

However there is something called potential and this is what this thread is all about, something you and your kind gleefully ignore. When it comes to potential any child by Sasuke + another powerful clan will trump the child of Sasuke + any civilian woman. This is how it works, potentially the kid will be more powerful and you cant deny it.

"Oh but it possibly wont be" Well no fucking shit princess, if Hashirama can gut himself with a Kunai nothing is stopping his hypothetical child with Madara to get dropped down the stairs and stab his eye on a kunai.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 25, 2014)

Rios said:


> Ok I will try explaining it very slowly because you leave me no choice.
> 
> Even the most gifted child can die by being dropped down the stairs. Thats how it works, millions of probabilities in life.



I have have to tell you another secret because there is another thing you and your kind gleefully ignore, too.

Rinnegan Itachi Jr  doesnt have any potential -you can use the _will_, not even the _would-_because it doesnt exist. You cannot play the dog breeder with _manga genetics_ or its potentiality.becasue Kishi didnt even degin to design it. Even the sex.

This thread isnt about potential.this thread is about bait-the mere use of the verbal tenses, describing Sakura as a_ civilian _or purposedly ignoring how the author plays with the power levels at his convenience show that nothing prevents renningan Itachi Jr to die from haemophiliia if male or cirrhosis of the liver cause of Oro experiments on Karin if Kishi decides so.


The thread is pure thrashy bait.


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

Sure, attack the thread instead of the major premise that a girl from a better clan would offer bigger benefits genetic wise.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 25, 2014)

Rios said:


> Sure, attack the thread instead of the major premise that a girl from a better clan would offer bigger benefits genetic wise.



And what have I been done but attacking this retarded thread from the beginning as the pure dog breeding baiting trash it is?
Manga and _Kishi genetics o_nly tell us that he will do whatever he decides from his posterior and with the kids he had already decided to create. The cojones was Karin considered important  as a breeding candidate until Kishi decided she was an Uzumaki and she shot chains from her as? Mengelian mentality.

It is repugnant enough talking  like a horse breeder and power levels with kids, but this late crying for spilled milk is pointless bait, no more and no less.


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

To me it seems like you are only angry because Karin does beat your precious Sakura in something and thats unacceptable to you.


----------



## Deana (Dec 25, 2014)

Sakura got the Sauce and Karin got . . . zealous fans with the power of imagination to be their guide. Sakura solos.


Rios said:


> Ok I will try explaining it very slowly because you leave me no choice.
> 
> Even the most gifted child can die by being dropped down the stairs. Thats how it works, millions of probabilities in life.
> 
> ...


Speak slow sweet chariot, coming forward to carry me home. 

*Then I'll speak fast like speed racer dub so remember to read fast or the effect is lost*: If I, or anyone else, wanted a lesson on probabilities I'd go back through my old math homework and bore myself to tears. 

Naruto, the character, exist within the manga and can be used as a example to prove that Uzamaki blood isn't the gold mine this thread makes it out to be and the kid could just be average and only have it's Uchiha side to be worth crap. Therefore, Sarada can be just as strong or stronger as a Karin/Obito hybrid.

Edit: Darn, I forgot to read slow.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 25, 2014)

Rios said:


> To me it seems like you are only angry because Karin does beat your precious Sakura in something and thats unacceptable to you.




Angry, angry, like in Spanish rrrrage?madmad

That shameful beating would be unacceptable to me if I shared the view that females in this manga only serve as cum dumpsters and Karin is a better breeding mare.

A good farm animal, indeed.

My god. That?s so degrading to Sakura that I think I will lie down-


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

> Naruto, the character, exist within the manga and can be used as a example to prove that Uzamaki blood isn't the gold mine this thread makes it out to be and the kid could just be average and only have it's Uchiha side to be worth crap. Therefore, Sarada can be just as strong or stronger as a Karin/Obito hybrid.



The Karin child still has more potential than the Sakura one, you did not prove me wrong but repeated yourself.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 25, 2014)

Rios said:


> The Karin child still has more potential than the Sakura one, you did not prove me wrong but repeated yourself.




Has?


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

Its all hypothetical because SasuKarin is never going to happen.


----------



## Deana (Dec 25, 2014)

Rios said:


> The Karin child still has more potential than the Sakura one, you did not prove me wrong but repeated yourself.


You didn't prove me wrong, with your probabilities trip, and repeated yourself.


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

Deana said:


> You didn't prove me wrong, with your probabilities trip, and repeated yourself.



I did make a statement which you have yet to disprove.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 25, 2014)

Rios said:


> Its all hypothetical because SasuKarin is never going to happen.



And becasue _Manga genetics_

We can always cross our breeding mare with good genetic candidates, even if we dont know how Kishi would play,
Another genius average non clan guy, like Minato.

And we could get the fabled red headed Narut?n he himself pictured as. when talking with mom.


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

To be honest Naruko is an even better match for Sasuke than Karin.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 25, 2014)

Rios said:


> To be honest Naruko is an even better match for Sasuke than Karin.



LOL-Dont, I?m still recovering from the " we will call him Obito"   preg naruko joke.

Edit




Tha?s what breeding mares are needed for?


----------



## Rios (Dec 25, 2014)

But I agreed with what you said  . It cant be disproved because there is no way to know what the end product is going to be. However since I was talking about potential it can be judged even before the baby is born and it is in Karin's(and any other big clan girl to be honest, like Hinata) favor.


----------



## Deana (Dec 25, 2014)

Rios said:


> But I agreed with what you said  . It cant be disproved because there is no way to know what the end product is going to be. However since I was talking about potential it can be judged even before the baby is born and it is in Karin's(and any other big clan girl to be honest, like Hinata) favor.


Okay, sorry.

Edit: LOL, I accidentally deleted my Sasuke/tree = Hashirama post trying to get rid of the other one. I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Deana (Dec 25, 2014)

^^I will always believe genetics wise Sasuke/Tree does make the most sense because every one should want a Hashirama as a son.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 25, 2014)

I'll find it later, but a year+ ago there was a thread like this and someone added a picture of Sasuke holding a rinnegan eyed baby.  There is also that.


----------



## Zef (Dec 25, 2014)

Uchiha+Uzumaki/Senju=/=Rinnegan


^This was proven false less than 50 chapters ago. No wonder Kishi keeps showing flashbacks when his readers forget simple stuff like this


----------



## Corvida (Dec 25, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I'll find it later, but a year+ ago there was a thread like this and someone added a picture of Sasuke holding a rinnegan eyed baby.  There is also that.


_
Manga genetics_ and fan art-indisputable lolgic.










Rikud?n rennigan Itachi Jr


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 25, 2014)

Rinnegan is only created through the mixing of Ashura and Indra chakra.

Sarada can't get Rinnegan unless she is Indra's next "destiny vessel" and Bolt is Ashura's "destiny vessel"
And then, their Chakra would have to mix or Hagoromo comes and distributes his power again


----------



## Retro Speed (Jun 18, 2015)

Karin's genes would be more powerful because she is an Uzumaki so Sarada will be blessed with a strong life force and a lot of chakra.

Sakura is basically weak and her Haruno clan has no special abilities so if Sarada had Karin's Uzumaki DNA she would be more powerful


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2015)

DarkShift said:


> Yes or no. Give reason



Powerful as in raw strength?

No.


Powerful as in overall offensive capabilities?

Yes.


Karin is an Uzumaki and the Haruno don't have any kekkai genkai or any other buffs specific to them.

This is a rather rhetorical question.


----------



## wisam (Jun 18, 2015)

wow your logic
to be uchiha is enough to be strong not depended on other clans  which got married to them .
you can take uzumaki and hyuuga kids as examples,tell may what they inherited from their parents?or give me an uchiha who had been weak compared to other mixed genetic harvests at his  time ?
at that case naruto must married to karin to restore his clan because karin has uzumaki abilities and of course  their childern will be strongest ever been


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 18, 2015)

This thread 

Any clan would benefit from having Uzumaki mixed in. They have no kekkai genkai that are a dominant genetic feature, so there is little to no risk of the other clans kekkai genkai not manifesting. 

Uzumaki lineage is equivalent to a straight-up massive increase in base stats, health, and chakra coupled with the potential to manifest esoteric kekkai genkai like adamantite chains or sensing abilities.


----------



## wisam (Jun 19, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> This thread
> 
> Any clan would benefit from having Uzumaki mixed in. They have no kekkai genkai that are a dominant genetic feature, so there is little to no risk of the other clans kekkai genkai not manifesting.
> 
> Uzumaki lineage is equivalent to a straight-up massive increase in base stats, health, and chakra coupled with the potential to manifest esoteric kekkai genkai like adamantite chains or sensing abilities.



so what? where all those abilities from naruto's kids ?!
or do they suddenly disappear?!
their mom has dojustu and not inherit byakugan ,so your point is wrong the fact that bolt/himawri not have even byakuga ,makes the idea if being half uzumaki wrong 

and you can take othet abilities of uzumaki's the same way I mentioned above


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes. Higher chakra reserves, higher physical energy, greater chakra quality, regenerative properties and potentially a greater capacity in handling dojutsu.


----------



## Corvida (Jun 19, 2015)

Retro Speed said:


> Karin's genes would be more powerful because she is an Uzumaki so Sarada will be blessed with a strong life force and a lot of chakra.
> 
> Sakura is basically weak and her Haruno clan has no special abilities so if Sarada had Karin's Uzumaki DNA she would be more powerful



And that?s the pont of this gaiden


----------



## samishige (Jun 19, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Karin's physical traits were astonishing. Unbelievable sensor, incredible life force and her very cells healed you, then there's the Uzumaki chains...
> 
> Karin is basically a Innate sensor/Living Healing Battery/Jinchriki material. Mixed with Sasuke's incredible abilities as a Uchiha, that child would have been a prodigy of note.
> 
> ...


Yes, and if Sasuke doesn't want to have multiple wives with astouningshing amount of children his offsprings must be strong. Sakura is a fail with nothing special about her. No amount of triaining couldn't make something out of her.


----------



## Klue (Jun 20, 2015)

Retro Speed said:


> Karin's genes would be more powerful because she is an Uzumaki so Sarada will be blessed with a strong life force and a lot of chakra.
> 
> Sakura is basically weak and her Haruno clan has no special abilities so if Sarada had Karin's Uzumaki DNA she would be more powerful



Tsunade is related to both Senju and Uzumaki, but SHANNARO climbed further anyway.


----------



## N120 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sakura is just a watered down Tsuande. the byakugo was a senju /uzumaki concept.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 20, 2015)

N120 said:


> Sakura is just a watered down Tsuande. the byakugo was a senju /uzumaki concept.



Uhmm no...she's actually a better and younger version of Tsunade. She must be of senju and Uzamaki decent for being able to use byakugou then.


----------



## Venom (Jun 20, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Uhmm no...*she's actually a better and younger version of Tsunade*. She must be of senju and Uzamaki decent for being able to use byakugou then.



Uhmm no...she isn't


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 20, 2015)

For Sasuke to have a child by Karin that is raised by Sakura is the best of all possible worlds. Uchiha-Uzumaki genetics that produced EMS and beyond, plus allowed one woman to solo the Jutsu that stalemated several kage, a past Hokage, Orochimaru, and an entire army. By being raised by Sakura, Sarada can still use her Uchiha genetics to give her every chance of inheriting Sakura's juts. It's a win win for her.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 21, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> For Sasuke to have a child by Karin that is raised by Sakura is the best of all possible worlds. Uchiha-Uzumaki genetics that produced EMS and beyond, plus allowed one woman to solo the Jutsu that stalemated several kage, a past Hokage, Orochimaru, and an entire army. By being raised by Sakura, Sarada can still use her Uchiha genetics to give her every chance of inheriting Sakura's juts. It's a win win for her.



Exactly. Having sakura's dna would be useless since she can just learn all of sakura's techniques through teaching. It's like how lee didnt need to be gai's son in order to learn his techniques.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 21, 2015)

Kurama said:


> Boruto and Himawari shit all over either one. Hagoromo + Hamura>>>Indra + Not even Ashura



I agree but Naruto is NOT Hagoromo, he is Ashura, but they should still have comfortably better potential than any of Sasuke's child, assuming Hinata got Hamura's full chakra in The Last.

Hamura + Ashura > Indra + Not even Ashura.

That is 2/3 of Kaguya + Juubi's chakra (assuming Boruto and/or Himawari gain Naruto's union with the 9 Bijuus), while Sasuke's offspring have 1/4 of Kaguya without Juubi's chakra.


----------



## Plague (Jun 21, 2015)

In answering the thread title: Yes.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 21, 2015)

Di Maria said:


> Kishi can't even write probably, do you think he will bother with genetics? Indra and Ashura both married fodders and still produced elite clans (senju and the Uchiha)
> 
> Biology isn't in Kishi's vocabulary nor is good writing



Kaguya, Hagoromo, Hamura, Indra and Ashura were irrelevant who they married to, they couldn't improve their genetics, so you can't make a comparison here.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 21, 2015)

> Would offspring from Sasuke and Karin be more powerful than with Sakura?


Well, we will see, how good Sarada will show herself.


----------



## Addy (Jun 21, 2015)

i thought it would be rennigan itachi jr. however, if she is the daughter indeed, no because she shucks against shin, she knows 0 jutsu and has 0 potential since all she has in the trailer so far is a 1 tomoed sharingan  which is beyond disgraceful for uchiha of her age. before you site obito, he had the will of rin.  salad has the will of "daddy issues".

poor rennigan itachi jr. i now understand why you would never exist in a million years. sasuke's sperm isn't strong enough to handle your awesomeness  and no cum dump is fit for your greatness 

then again, itachi does specialize in soloing rennigans,  so itachi jr would have to solo himself by default. that is the only logical explanation


----------



## MS81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> I agree but Naruto is NOT Hagoromo, he is Ashura, but they should still have comfortably better potential than any of Sasuke's child, assuming Hinata got Hamura's full chakra in The Last.
> 
> Hamura + Ashura > Indra + Not even Ashura.
> 
> That is 2/3 of Kaguya + Juubi's chakra (assuming Boruto and/or Himawari gain Naruto's union with the 9 Bijuus), while Sasuke's offspring have 1/4 of Kaguya without Juubi's chakra.



Ashura+indra+juugo= Rinne-sharinganck


----------



## Olympion (Jun 21, 2015)

Going by manga-logic I'd say yes, because Kishi has been hyping the whole Senju + Uchiha = Godlike thing so hard.

Otherwise I'd say no - because of that Asspull of a power-up during the 4th Shinobi War, Sakura's probably the strongest non-Kaguya female in the series, so if your goal was producing the most powerful kids possible, she'd seem the best choice.


----------



## Amol (Jun 21, 2015)

Purely from genetics point of view Karin would be better because Sakura is ordinary in that department.
Susanoo + Chakra Chains + Huge Chakra level is deadly combination.
Though Sarada is going to learn Rasengan anyway so it is not like she needs anything else.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Jun 21, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Well, we will see, how good Sarada will show herself.



Believing Kishimoto will make any female look good will only bring disappointment.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 22, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> I agree but Naruto is NOT Hagoromo, he is Ashura, but they should still have comfortably better potential than any of Sasuke's child, assuming Hinata got Hamura's full chakra in The Last.
> 
> Hamura + Ashura > Indra + Not even Ashura.
> 
> That is 2/3 of Kaguya + Juubi's chakra (assuming Boruto and/or Himawari gain Naruto's union with the 9 Bijuus), while Sasuke's offspring have 1/4 of Kaguya without Juubi's chakra.



Hmmm, though Sasuke did receive chakra from Hashi, both directly and having a DNA transfusion from Kabuto to heal him. 

So if Naruto's kids can inherit all special chakra that he and Hinata got then maybe its the same for Sasuke's kids.

For Sasuke's kid: Indra's chakra, Asura chakra and Uzumaki special chakra that allows to create chains and that only Kushina and Karin got.

For Naruto's kids: Asura chakra, Hamura's chakra and maybe some of Kurama's chakra.

Sasuke's kid would have the potential to inherit all of Hagoromo's power aside from the one bijuu related(though Salad could become a Jin with all the hax she got), which means potentially awakening the Rinnegan, getting SM, chakra chains and potentially learn Byakugou from Sakura and get contract from Slugs.

Naruto's kids would be half RS and possibly having full Hamura potential. So SM and Tenseigan. Potentially semi Jin powers too like Kin/Gin got.

Not bad for either side.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 23, 2015)

It's extremley obvious that the Uzumaki/Uchiha baby would have the better genetics I mean let's compare the benefits from there respective clans.

Uzumaki - Chakra chains, large chakra pool, longevity.
Haruno - Absolutely nothing.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> which means potentially awakening the Rinnegan.



Nope, She really can't. Unless Sauce gives her his rinnegan eye... Because Rinnegan is only acquired by Ashura or Indra reincarnations not Uzumaki/Senju/Uchiha genetics. 



> For Naruto's kids: Asura chakra, Hamura's chakra and maybe some of Kurama's chakra.



There's also a possibility for 
Kekkai Genkai

Boil release
Scorch release
Magnet Release





> getting SM



Anyone can acquire SM with training it isn't inherited.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Nope, She really can't. Unless Sauce gives her his rinnegan eye... Because Rinnegan is only acquired by Ashura or Indra reincarnations not Uzumaki/Senju/Uchiha genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, if you do believe that Naruto can pass on to the kids those Kekkai Genkai even though he can only summon said power by appealing to the little bit of bijuu chakra that he got and not due to his own genetics then I see no reason why Sasuke's kids couldn't awaken Rinnegan by inheriting a bit of the Asura(from Hashi) and Indra chakra from him.

Madara wasn't an Asura reincarnation after all and still said little amount of Hashi chakra that he obtained allowed him to awaken the Rinnegan eventually. 

Then again...as RS said there are times when even kids of the most prodigious parents are severely lacking in talent and need to work super haaaard and make tons of bonds to grow stronger. Maybe Salad will be said type of person with Bolt already being a genius type. Of course Sasuke could always have more kids. Hagoromo got one untalented one and one blessed with great talent. More tries and who knows....


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> Madara wasn't an Asura reincarnation after all and still said little amount of Hashi chakra that he obtained allowed him to awaken the Rinnegan eventually.



Madara is Indra's reincarnation


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Madara is Indra's reincarnation



Doesn't change the fact that he awakened the Rinnegan without inherently having Asura chakra. Its not like Madara absorbed Hashi's soul.

What awakens the Rinnegan is the chakra of both combining.

Its all about special chakra.

In theory Itachi with a Hashiboob and a Madaraboob would have awakened the Rinnegan too...though he might have needed Sasuke's eyes too for EMS first.

Granted Salad might not inherit neither Indra's chakra from Sasuke nor the Asura chakra he got from Hashi(like Tsunade did not inherit Hashi's haxx). Likewise Bolt might not have inherited neither Asura's chakra nor Hamura's.

But IF one of them did inherit all/most of it  then there would be potentially impressive results even if said kids are not reincarnations or Asura . Indra nor Hamura.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 23, 2015)

> Doesn't change the fact that he awakened the Rinnegan without inherently having Asura chakra. Its not like Madara absorbed Hashi's soul.



Read the manga again.. he had asura's chakra through Hashirama when he stole his dna 

You either need to be an incarnation of either 1  of them and had access to the other persons chakra. *then Hagoromo would activate it for you*... ...

It isn't just the genes or the chakra.



> In theory Itachi with a Hashiboob and a Madaraboob would have awakened the Rinnegan too...though he might have needed Sasuke's eyes too for EMS first.



And no this doesnt work



> What awakens the Rinnegan is the chakra of both combining.



What activates the Rinnegan is Hagoromo himself.. who is connected to the transmigrant.  not the combination of chakra.. which was told by Hagoromo himself..


----------

